#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-15
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ): i 2 linie til dig er ikke en smiley, men slut-parentes og et kolon
<MikeDK> ellers kig under dokumentationen for slim http://slim.berlios.de/
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK: den er sparsom
<MikeDK> yep, men ellers brug gerne google
<MikeDK> er ved at være lang tid siden jeg har rodet med slim og minimale setups så kan ikke rigtigt huske hvordan man skiftede til slim
<MikeDK> men er ret sikker på det stadigt kan gøres nemt
<kristian-aalborg> fandt slim.conf
<kristian-aalborg> det er givetvis noget med en enkelt linie der skal skrives et eller andet sted
<MikeDK> brb
<kristian-aalborg> og så strejker pastebin... lækkert ;)
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.ca/1991738
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej Alle
<Ubuntubruger2> ?Spørgsmål: Er der nogen som bruger freenx? Jeg har prøvet at få det til at køre på ubuntu i et par dage. Det VIL bare ikke virke.
<jarlen> Du får mere hjælp hvis du stiller et egentligt spørgsmål.
<Ubuntubruger2> Jamen jeg vil gerne spørge konkret, men jeg har prøvet alt og søgt alle steder på nettet, og ligemeget hvad, så kører det ikke... der er en super enkel install på .com men den fejler
<Ubuntubruger2> tænkte måske nogen kendte et trick fremfor at fedte med mystiske fejlbeskeder
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, det jarlen mener at du bør læse topic som er:
<lars_t_h> Topic for #ubuntu-dk is: Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed og ikke bare opgive efter få minutter| http://wiki.ubuntu-dk.org/GuidesHowtos/UBertha | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<jarlen> Det jeg mener er at man ofte får bedre support hvis man stiller egentlige spørgsmål. Ca. som jeg skrev
<Ubuntubruger2> spørgsmål: Er der nogen der ved, hvorfor den guide, som ligger på .com om installation af freenx på ubuntu server IKKE fungerer?
<u-buntu> guiden er her: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<u-buntu> ok, ok... sagen er at jeg baxer med at få en windows nørd over på ubuntu, og så sagde
<u-buntu> han - er der ikke noget gui... hvortil jeg svarede orkjo vi smider bare freenx på.
<lars_t_h> u-buntu, hvad fejler den GNOME der følger med på Ubuntu ?
<cromag> freenx er noget remote knald.
<lars_t_h> u-buntu, ok - VNC er nok det bedstetil dig: det er oven i købet allerede installeret - det skal bare konfigureres: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#vino
<lars_t_h> Husk at åbne en port på routeren og forwarede den port til Ip adressen og porten til computeren - det kræver at computeren får samme IP adresse på LAN siden af routeren
<u-buntu> Lars, tak :-) men vnc kan jo ikke rigtig ligne en terminal server, som disse windows nørder jo er så glade for... og sføli skal i disse freenx, men fortæl lige om der findes noget der virker til ubuntu, ikk
<cromag> rdesktop
<cromag> oh server..
<cromag> altså du vil have ubuntu til at være serveren ? - terminal serveren ?
<cromag> eller vil du forbinde FRA den ?
<kristian-aalborg> u-buntu: jeg har lige fået vnc til at spille for første gang
<u-buntu> Ja. Ubuntu skal være terminalserveren...
<kristian-aalborg> jeg fandt et program ved navn xtightvnc
<kristian-aalborg> og så satte jeg klienten op med vino
<kristian-aalborg> det kan godt lade sig gøre :)
<u-buntu> måske jeg skulle prøve xtightvnc så, selvom freenx lover at de er bedre og hurtigere end alt andet
<kristian-aalborg> har kun prøvet det ene program så har ikke noget at sammenligne med - kan kun sige, at det virker
<kristian-aalborg> det er grimt og nok gammelt, men det gør vel ikke alverden
<u-buntu> bare det duer... kan det give dig en gnom-skærm?
<kristian-aalborg> jeo
<kristian-aalborg> p
<kristian-aalborg> u-buntu: virker det?
<u-buntu> hmm... xtightvnc er ikke i repositoriesnenene...
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<soren> u-buntu: Jo.
<soren> u-buntu: Pakken hedder xtightvncviewer. Den har været der ca. for evigt.
<u-buntu> ohooo
<kristian-aalborg> laoshi_: jeg læser en tutorial du har skrevet :)
<laoshi_> kristian-aalborg, og?
<u-buntu> men det er jo en viewer... jeg skal bruge en server
<kristian-aalborg> u-buntu - du kører bare vino på den anden maskine
<kristian-aalborg> laoshi_: ikke noget specielt, bare sjovt at google noget og så kom dit navn op
<laoshi_> kristian-aalborg, så tager jeg det roligt - behøver ikke at uddybe noget - og var egentlig ved at logge af.
<kristian-aalborg> gør bare det ;)
<u-buntu> næh næh jeg gør ikke, Kristian :-D Vino kan man jo kun logge ind på, hvis man i forvejen har en grafisk indlogget bruger
<u-buntu> der er sikkert slet ikke vino på en ubuntu server
<kristian-aalborg> ah for pokker
<kristian-aalborg> havde misset, at det var en server
<kristian-aalborg> men du har X på den?
<u-buntu> jah... det sjove i den her ting er, at man skal have en gnome i skyen til at administrere sin server med
<u-buntu> der er ubuntu-desktop på den
<u-buntu> men ingen skærm
<u-buntu> (eller keyboard eller mus)
<kristian-aalborg> erm
<u-buntu> lissom en windows server ude  skyen
<kristian-aalborg> k
<zob> lars_t_h, kunne du afsætte lidt tid til at hjælpe mig med noget netværk - igen...?
<lars_t_h> zob, gerne
<lars_t_h> på forum?
<zob> lars_t_h, nej nej her.
<lars_t_h> ok
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg har i dag erhvervet meget en Netgear WNDR3700 og prøver at sætte den op som - access point - hedder det sådan?
<lars_t_h> ja
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg har nemlig erfaring med at min zyxel router fra Telenor SKAL være DHCP-server
<zob> Derfor prøvede jeg at slå d
<zob> DCHP serveren fra i Netgear.
<lars_t_h> zob, har du en kablet forbindelse til den - for det skal du bruge
<zob> Ja.
<zob> lars_t_h, men så fik netgear jo tildelt en IP af zyxel. Og nu kan jeg ikke med min bedste vilje finde NETGEAR routeren på netværket - jeg ved ikke hvilken IP den har.
<zob> lars_t_h, hvordan lurer man den?
<lars_t_h> det kan man godt, men husk dens ip adresse og netmaske så
<zob> lars_t_h, men hvordan finder jeg dens IP adresse - den har jo tilsyneladende fået tildelt en af DHCP på Zyxel modem
<lars_t_h> zob, din router _skal_ have en statisk tildelt IP adresse for ellers kan du aldrig finde den
<lars_t_h> zob du starter først på zyxel routeren
<lars_t_h> log ind der
<zob> lars_t_h, er gjort
<zob> Kan det være indstillinger, network, LAN, Client list?
<lars_t_h> dhcp serveren skal begrænses
<zob> lars_t_h, IP Pool starting address 10.0.0.2
<zob> Pool size 32
<lars_t_h> du skal konfigurere det sådan at IP adressen hvorfra den begynder at uddele IP adresser skal være højere
<lars_t_h> zob, sæt den til 10.0.0.100
<zob> lars_t_h, done
<lars_t_h> går ud fra at din netmaske er 255.255.255.0
<zob> lars_t_h, ja
<zob> zyxel er 10.0.0.1
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: har du et bud på, hvad lubuntu fylder "oven på" alm. ubuntu?
<lars_t_h> genemfør ændringen, og (så ryger du af nettet9 smid dig aaf nettet og få ubuntu til at spørge efter en ny IP sdresse
<lars_t_h> DHCP renew
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, LXDE er dens desktop
<kristian-aalborg> jep
<kristian-aalborg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#10.04
<lars_t_h> zob, gennemfør den ændring
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg har ikke lige sådan en knap (DHCP Renew) og jeg kan ikke rigtig gennemføre den ændring. Skal jeg genstarte routeren?
<zob> Jeg er stadig på som 10.0.0.3 på den stationære.
<lars_t_h> din IP adresse bliver så nok 10.0.0.100 hvis du er den eneste computer på dit LAN
<kristian-aalborg> overvejer denne metode - har halvanden G at gøre godt med
<lars_t_h> zob, dens IP skal også flyttes
<zob> SÃ¥ jeg flytter zyxel ip til 10.0.0.100?
<lars_t_h> IP adresse fra 10.0.0.2 til 10.0.0.99 må ikke være i brug før du går videre
<lars_t_h> zob, nej, den gateway IP skal være 10.0.0.1 - klineterne får ip adresser fra 10.0.0.100
<lars_t_h> *klienterne
<lars_t_h> du kan ikke uddele en ip adresse 2 gange 10.0.0.100
<lars_t_h> det er der DDHCp serveren starter med at uddele en IP adresser fra
<lars_t_h> zob, forstået?
<zob> lars_t_h, jep. Nu forstår jeg det.
<zob> zyxel 10.0.0.1
<lars_t_h> ved du hvad du skal?(og ikke skal?)
<zob> uddeler fra 10.0.0.100
<lars_t_h> ja og ja
<zob> lars_t_h, ups
<lars_t_h> routere, servere, printere og lignende ligger fra 10.0.0.2 til 10.0.0.99 incl
<lars_t_h> zyxel router har IP 10.0.0.1 som gateway IP (=IP  adresse ud til andre netværk)
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg kunne ikke få min stationære til at slippe 10.0.0.3 adressen, så jeg genstartede netværket på den og så fik den desværre en IP tildelt fra NETGEAR 192.168.1.2 som jeg har måttet resette i forsøget på at finde den. Dvs jeg nu har 2 DHCP servere. Så jeg skal ind i NETGEAR.
<lars_t_h> zob, der må aldrig være 2 DHCP servere på et netværk - aldrig, din netgear er nu det der kaldes en rouge dhcp server
<zob> lars_t_h, ahhh. Nu kom jeg ind på NETGEAR. Så kan jeg slå det fra igen. Nej, det var heller ikke mit ønske at have to DHCP servere. Men fikser det nu.
<lars_t_h> zob, nu du er i gang . konfigurer din netgaears WAN adresse til en statisk Ip adresse på 10.0.0.2, og den samme subnetmaske som der står i din zyxel router
<zob> lars_t_h, det gør jeg inde i NETGEAR ikke sandt?
<lars_t_h> jo
<lars_t_h> så har den en ip adresse, og dhcp serveren på din zyxel giver ikke den ip adresse til nogen andre
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg har for resten koblet modem til Netgear i en LAN port, i stedet for internet port... ok?
<zob> lars_t_h, det virkede i hvert fald i mit gamle setup med en linksys trådløs.
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg forstod aldrig hvorfor...
<lars_t_h> zob, hmm, burde ikke været problem, men du kan godt konfigurere din netgear sådan at dit 10.0.0.0 netværk og 192.168.1.0 netværk har 2 ruter til andre netværk(=internettet)
<lars_t_h> zob, dine LAN porte er en ren switch - de sender pakker videre på baggrund af mac adressen i en pakke ikke IP adressen som i en router
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg prøver lige at skifte til Internetporten. Det kan jo være det kommer til at virke denne gang. Du var her jo heller ikke til at hjælpe da jeg satte Linksys op i sin tid.
<zob> lars_t_h, den har ikke meget til overs for mine diletantforsøg på at sætte det op på den måde. Jeg prøver lige at genstarte NETGEAR.
<lars_t_h> zob, ifconfig har vist det man skal bruge - kigger lige efter argumenter man skal bruge for at slette dhcp data i en linux dhcp klient
<zob> lars_t_h, Det kan den simpelthen ikke acceptere (at jeg satte zyxel i Internet). Jeg kan kun pinge 127.0.0.1 - ikke andet. Er det noget med at der skal flushes?
<lars_t_h> zob, præcis - det har noget at gøre med at dhcp tid den er gyldig i forstyrrer klienterne
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg kan ikke lige se noget i man ifconfig. Jeg prøver lige at google noget.
<lars_t_h> kør.
<lars_t_h> sudo dhclient -r
<lars_t_h> efterfulgt af
<lars_t_h> sudo dhclient
<lars_t_h> på ubuntu computere og den skulle være fikset
<lars_t_h> zob, ^
<zob> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-renew-dhcp-client-ip-address/
<zob> jeg
<zob> jep
<lars_t_h> zob ,hæ - vi fandt samme artikel - geeks tænker ens :)
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-16
<zob> lars_t_h, he he. Nå nu tænker det helt vildt.
<zob> det=den
<zob> lars_t_h, No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persisten database - sleeping.
<lars_t_h> zob, det er fordi den først prøver at nå den rouge dhcp server, som du nu har slukket for, og måske endda har pillet af nettet
<lars_t_h> zob, skal måske lige kigge på argumenter til dhclient ...
<zob> lars_t_h, åhhh! Mærkeligt, nu kan jeg heller ikke logge ind på 10.0.0.1 (Zyxel). Eller måske ikke så mærkeligt. Jeg er jo slet ikke forbundet lige nu. Skal jeg ikke bare være kedelig og prøve at genstarte både modem og router?
<lars_t_h> zob, den har et -s server argument, så hvad med
<lars_t_h> sudo dhclient -s 10.0.0.1
<lars_t_h> ?
<zob> lars_t_h, øh lige et øjeblik. Jeg var lige kedelig og genstartede begge to.
<lars_t_h> zob, kunne gost være en god ide, kig lige på hvad ifconfig <interface> giver dig af ip adresse
<lars_t_h> zob, route -n skal i kolonnen Gateway skrive 10.0.0.1
<zob> lars_t_h, ifconfig har vist ikke nogen ip til min eth0
<lars_t_h> 0.0.0.0 ?
<lars_t_h> zob ^
<zob> 0.0.0.0 men for Iface vboxnet0
<zob> De andre er slet ikke til stede
<zob> eth0
<lars_t_h> zob, ja det er "ingenting"
<zob> lars_t_h, nå ja, men det er får et virtuelt virtualbox netværk.
<lars_t_h> godt så kører du den kommando
<zob> eth0 er ikke på listen
<zob> nå ja.
<zob> tænker
<zob> tænker lidt for meget til min smag, men jeg er også lidt kræsen.
<lars_t_h> zob, den prøver at nå en DHCP server - hårdt
<zob> lars_t_h, Ah p**. No DHCPOFFERS received.
<zob> lars_t_h, skal jeg være blød og smide den i LAN porten igen (zyxel på NETGEAR altså)?
<lars_t_h> zob, ellers må du midlertidligt give den en statisk ip adresse fra 10.0.0.99 og nedefter
<lars_t_h> du skal angive netmaske og IP adresser for DNS servere
<zob> lars_t_h, som det ser ud lige nu kan jeg hverken det ene eller det andet. Jeg kan heller ikke forbinde til routerne 10.0.0.1 eller 10.0.0.2. Så jeg må hellere skifte til LAN porten ellers bliver det en lang nat.
<lars_t_h> giv den statisk IP adresse om en uges tid burde den have glemt din rouge DHCP server
<lars_t_h> zob, brug statisk Ip adresse som jeg skriver
<lars_t_h> så virker det - og kobl den ikke på netgear routeren
<zob> lars_t_h, altså give hvad statisk. Computeren?
<lars_t_h> ja
<zob> lars_t_h, er det med ifconfig?
<lars_t_h> zob, du har grafisk ubuntu, ikk
<zob> lars_t_h, nå ja. Det glemmer jeg til tider.
<zob> lars_t_h, Adresse 10.0.0.3, _Netmaske 255.255.255.0, Adgangspunkt 10.0.0.1?
<lars_t_h> jeg regner med at du ved hvordan man skal gøre - start med at spring DNS IP adresser over - den skaser du fra zyxel routeren via en browser
<lars_t_h> ja
<lars_t_h> oh - helst 10.0.0.99
<lars_t_h> og ned efter
<lars_t_h> zob ^ da den er midlertidlig
<lars_t_h> alså computers ip adresse de 2 andre er helt rigtig hvis subnetmasken på zyxelen passer med den du skriver
<zob> lars_t_h, Ok. Hver gang jeg skriver 10.0.0.1 i Adgangspunkt forsvinder det igen, mon der bare ikke skal stå noget?
<zob> lars_t_h, nu blev det.  Prøver at forbinde.
<lars_t_h> zob, du har valgt at den skal have statisk ip adresse
<zob> lars_t_h, jo
<zob> ja
<lars_t_h> i fanebladet IPv4 vælger du manuelt=statisk Ip adresse
<zob> ping -c 5 10.0.0.1
<lars_t_h> ok
<MikeDK> spørgsmålet er om du connecter via wifi eller via tråd
<MikeDK> kunne jo osse være derfor
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, han gør det via tråd - lige nu
<MikeDK> k
<zob> From 10.0.0.99 destination host unreachable. 100% packet loss
<lars_t_h> pings foregår i IP laget så hvad din fysiske forbindelse er er transparant
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: lubuntu fyldte ca 260 mb oveni, fyi
<kristian-aalborg> og den er virkelig pæn
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ja det er den
<kristian-aalborg> dens netbook-gui er heller ikke så slem som de kan være
<zob> kristian-aalborg, kik også på lubuntu RMX - ret smooth.
<lars_t_h> lille må man sige - ca som win xp lige efter installation, hvis jeg husker rigtigt
<zob> nærmere windows 98.
<lars_t_h> zob, sæt din zyxel op til ikke at droppe ping pakker
<lars_t_h> kan være derfor at du ikke får svar
<zob> lars_t_h, plejer den nu ikke at gøre.
<lars_t_h> zob, det bliver du nok til at kigge nærmee på for at være helt sikker
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: ja, men det skal så siges at jeg har 2,5 gb's ubuntu desktop i forvejen
<zob> lars_t_h, som det ser ud kan jeg desværre ikke komme til at konfigurere routeren, da jeg ikke er en del af netværket.
<lars_t_h> zob, hvad siger ifconfig eth0, og route -n?
<kristian-aalborg> nu er vi måske lidt ovre i /rants
<zob> lars_t_h, der skal ikke stå noget i "søgedomæner", vel?
<lars_t_h> "søgedomæner"?
<kristian-aalborg> men er det kun mig, der synes at rigtig mange "distros" burde kalde sig flavors?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, true
<zob> lars_t_h, ja det var inde i det grafiske setup.
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, der kommer pC-BSd eller FreeBSd på min store desktop - snart
<lars_t_h> hvilket program
<zob> lars_t_h, Destination 10.0.0.0 Gateway 255.255.255.0 Iface eth0
<lars_t_h> zob, 10.0.0.0 er netværket og ikke en ip adresse på en host
<zob> lars_t_h, Destination 0.0.0.0 Gateway 10.0.0.1 Genmask 255.255.255.0
<lars_t_h> 0.0.0.0 er igen
<zob> Jep
<lars_t_h> *ingen
<zob> Jeg er ingen
<zob> lige nu
<zob> nobody
<zob> Tror du den husker det der rouge i en hel uge?
<lars_t_h> åh 255.255.255.0 er multicast/broadcast på netværket
<lars_t_h> zob, det gør den
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg skrev også forkert i 10.0.0.0 det var Gateway 0.0.0.0 Genmask 255.255.255.0 Iface eth0
<zob> lars_t_h, er på mobilt netværk med den bærbare og kan ikke umiddelbart copy-paste. så der sker lidt fejl.
<lars_t_h> zob, måske engod ide af findedhclients config fil og finde noget med hvornår en skal kigge efter dhcp server igen
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h>  det med fejl
<zob> ja tak
<lars_t_h> zob, ha - fandt noget
<lars_t_h> kig på /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<lars_t_h> og /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases~
<lars_t_h> zob, det er i mappen /var/lib/dhcp3/ du skal kigge
<zob> lars_t_h, ja kikker. dhclient.leases er en tom fil. Den anden har jeg ikke. Men jeg har en million andre.
<lars_t_h> zob, så prøver vi ændre lease time, og derefter atreboote og se om der sker noget spændende (eth0 skal så stå på dhcp)
<zob> lars_t_h, De hedder noget med en masse cifre - dhclien-hexadecimalerxxx-xxx-xxxxx-xxx-xx.lease
<zob> lars_t_h, ok. altså ikke manuelt - statisk længere?
<lars_t_h> zob, ja kan jeg se har ikke helt noget ide om hvad det er
<lars_t_h> zob, efter ændrigen
<zob> lars_t_h, Ved vi hvordan vi skriver ændringen til dhclient.leases?
<lars_t_h> zob, lige en ting
<lars_t_h> zob,  hvad var eth0s up adresse lige nu
<zob> Nå. Nu står der 10.0.0.99.
<lars_t_h> zob og hvis der er en IP adresse andet end 0.0.0.0 i gateway kolonnen for route -n hvad er den så?
<lars_t_h> zob prøve det her:
<zob> 10.0.0.0  og 169.254.0.0 men sidstnævnte er virtualbox.
<lars_t_h> zob, hmf
<lars_t_h> så må gribe til konsol kommandoer
<lars_t_h> klart at du ikke kan då routeren så
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg går ud fra at hmf er et onomatopoetikon og ikke en kommando
<zob> lars_t_h, ja. Det er lidt svært.
<lars_t_h> zob, (hmf betyder at din ubuntu er en møg-hund)
<lars_t_h> :)
<zob> lars_t_h, ja, noget af en køter. Men stueren er den da.
<lars_t_h> zob, jeg skal lige grave i nogle øveles jounalerfor at finde rigtige kommandoer - jeg ved hvor de er men det tager lige et par minutter
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg tror heller ikke det er ubuntu's skyld. Det er vist noget router-rod. Men jeg vil helst ikke tale grimt om NETGEAR på hendes første dag.
<lars_t_h> zob, netgaeren er kobet af nettet ikk'
<zob> lars_t_h, du skal heller ikke gøre det helt store nummer ud af det. Jeg kan overleve med mobilt bredbaand i en uges tid.
<lars_t_h> skal den helst
<zob> lars_t_h, ikke lige nu. Det bliver den nu.
<lars_t_h> zob, det er ikke et stor nummer - jeg ved præcis hvor mine dokumenter er
<zob> lars_t_h, he he. Det kommer vist an på en prøve.
<lars_t_h> zob, der er lige en del tar filer der skal pakkes ud fra en backup overførsel for ikke så længe siden
<zob> lars_t_h, ok. Jeg genstarter lige i mellemtiden. Bare for at prøve.
<zob> lars_t_h, skal jeg sætte den stationære direkte i modem?
<zob> når du siger at NETGEAR skal af nettet??
<lars_t_h> zob jeg ved ikke hvad du har gang i og hvorfor
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg tror du ved det bedre end mig. Det er der vist mange der gør.
<lars_t_h> zob, det er din zyxel der er koblet op mod nettet, true?
<zob> yes
<lars_t_h> og den har netværket 10.0.0.0/24?
<zob> øh måske. øjeblik. hvor ser jeg nu det?
<lars_t_h> Hvis ja, så skal den anden af, jeg har mistanke om at den stadig er rouge dhcp server
<zob> lars_t_h, nå ja. Jeg kan da bare smide NETGEAR ned i kassen og tage den frem om en uge. Det er ok for mig.
<zob> Jeg kan jo sagtens komme på nettet med desktop direkte i Zyxel - tror jeg da...
<lars_t_h> en /24 betyder 24 bit i netmasken, så netmasken bliver 255.255.255.0
<zob> lars_t_h, ok. Hvor var det lige jeg tjekkede det? I Zyxel opsætning?
<lars_t_h> zob, ja
<lars_t_h> zob, ikke hele backupen er overført
<zob> lars_t_h, ok. Nu er jeg kommet ind i zyxel konf ved at koble desktop direkte i zyxel. NETGEAR hviler sig. Den har det lidt svært.
<lars_t_h> zob, via computer med ny statisk ip?
<zob> lars_t_h, Nej, jeg skulle mene at det er DHCP fra DHCP-serveren på Zyxel.
<zob> Nu hedder jeg 10.0.0.100
<lars_t_h> zob, tjek det
<zob> lars_t_h, sådan er det, ja.
<lars_t_h> du har sat den til at bruge dhcp?
<zob> DHCP server - zyxel.
<zob> Har jeg nu lavet rod igen?
<lars_t_h> zob, så det var netgearen der rouge dhcp server
<zob> Den kan sagtens, når bare ikke NETGEAR er imellem dem. Ja.
<lars_t_h> zob, du koblede den imellem?
<zob> lars_t_h, altså ikke nu.
<lars_t_h> zob, før
<lars_t_h> det er en fejl
<zob> før var den imellem ja. Zyxel til Internet indgang på NETGEAR og LAN port NETGEAR til desktop.
<zob> lars_t_h, skulle de alligevel begge (desktop og zyxel) være i LAN på NETGEAR?
<lars_t_h> for så skal du konfigurere hvor netgearen skal route pakker hent til- netgearen skal også have en gateway adresse, og DNS IP adresser, så netgearens DHCP server akn fortælle de rigtige ting
<lars_t_h> zob, nej
<lars_t_h> for så er en af de routere en rouge dhcp server
<lars_t_h> zob, den enes WAN port (netgearens) skal tilsuttes en af zyxelens LAN porte
<zob> lars_t_h, Det var også sådan det var, ja. Ud over at zyxel kun har en port. Men ja.
<lars_t_h> og netgearens WAN port skal konfigureres til IP=10.0.0.2,subnetmaske=255.255.255.0, gateway=10.0.0.1
<lars_t_h> dertil også DNS IP adresser som du finder i din zyxel
<lars_t_h> *zyxel
<lars_t_h> zob, smæk en switch på
<zob> lars_t_h, det mener jeg også jeg gjorde. omend jeg ikke helt husker om jeg satte gateway til 10.0.0.1
<lars_t_h> så har du flere
<lars_t_h> zob, de er lige den meget vigtige detalje
<zob> lars_t_h, ja?
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg tror du er ved at tabe mig.
<lars_t_h> for ellers dropper netgearen ip pakker fordi den ikke rigtig ved hvad den skal sende den hen
<zob> lars_t_h, nå ja ja.
<lars_t_h> gateway kan du godt oversætte til "en routers IP adresse på vej ud mod (typisk kun) internettet"
<zob> nå men lige nu er jeg i Zyxel konf. Er der noget jeg skal tjekke her? Eller er det hele i NETGEAR?
<zob> lars_t_h, hov jeg har lige opdaget noget!!!
<lars_t_h> du kan tage en anden computer nu og tilslutte den til en af netggearens LAN port, du tilslutter ikke dens WAN port til noget før du har konfigureret den færdig
<lars_t_h> zob jep?
<zob> lars_t_h, i min client list i zyxel, ser det ud til at 10.0.0.2 er reserveret til noget som ikke er MAC adressen på min NETGEAR.
<zob> lars_t_h, Den må jeg da vist hellere få slettet. Kan ikke lige genkende MAC-adressen. Men den ryger ud tror jeg.
<lars_t_h> zob, opdater den liste, og er den der stadig så genstart din zyxel
<zob> lars_t_h, det kunne da godt være derfor. Jeg har jo sat NETGEAR til at skulle bruge 10.0.0.2, og hvis den er reserveret i zyxel så...
<zob> lars_t_h, Jeg sletter reservartionen og genstarter.
<lars_t_h> zob, nåh sådan - bestemt mac adresse skal have 10.0.0.2?
<lars_t_h> ja det skal self slettes
<lars_t_h> brb
<zob> lars_t_h, jep. Jeg tror sgu hunden ligger begravet her. Så kan man bare spørge hvorfor jeg ikke har set det noget før...
<lars_t_h> tilbage
<lars_t_h> zob, netværk er ret komplekst
<zob> lars_t_h, ok. Jeg har slettet den reservering på en forkert MAC-adresse til 10.0.0.2 i zyxel. Næste skridt...?
<zob> lars_t_h, ja. Det er noget møg.
<zob> lars_t_h, eller udfordrende i bedste fald.
<lars_t_h> zob, næste skridt: se kl 2:07, og 2:08 om netgear
<lars_t_h> zob, eller bedre lige at pinde det ud
<zob> lars_t_h, hvis du gider. FÃ¥r jeg har vist ikke logget tiderne.
<zob> FÃ¥r = for
<lars_t_h> zob til en af de andre computere tilslutter du til netgeaeren via en af dens LAN porte - Netgearens WAN port må ikke være tilsuttet noget - endnu
<zob> lars_t_h, eeepc forbundet til Netgear LAN
<lars_t_h> så lohger du ind på den webserver
<lars_t_h> *logger
<zob> lars_t_h, grrr. Nu hedder den vist ikke 10.0.0.2 alligevel. øjeblik
<lars_t_h> zob http://192.168.1.1/
<lars_t_h> hvis jeg husker rigtigt
<lars_t_h> zob, 10.0.02 er det den hedder på WAN siden
<lars_t_h> routere har mindst 2 IP adresser
<zob> lars_t_h, ja det var det også da jeg satte den til 192.168.1.1
<lars_t_h> *10.0.0.2
<zob> Men nu har jeg jo tvunget den til at æde 10.0.0.2 men der kan jeg heller ikke få kontakt.
<lars_t_h> WAN port må ikke være forbundet
<lars_t_h> zob, du går for hurtigt frem
<zob> lars_t_h, WAN porten står tom. Jeg kan resette netgear. Så får den vel 192.168.1.1 igen?
<lars_t_h> zob, god ide, og DHCP bliver tændt igen - hvilket ikke bliver et problem
<zob> lars_t_h, er igang med at resette. øjeblik
<lars_t_h> kan du ikke huske IP adrennse kører du på route -n , efter at den har fået en DHCP konfihuration tilsendt fra routerens DHCP server
<lars_t_h> Ip adressen på routeren altså
<zob> lars_t_h, åh. den tror jeg ikke jeg fangede.
<lars_t_h> glem det vi tager det i små trin
<lars_t_h> zob, klar?
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg kan sgu ikke komme ind. Mon jeg ikke har været tålmodig nok ved reset knappen?
<lars_t_h> zob, hvad siger ifconfig? har du fået en ip
<zob> lars_t_h, synes ellers jeg gav den dobbelt af hvad der står i manualen (5 sek)
<lars_t_h> hvis duhar hvilken?
<zob> lars_t_h, har ikke
<lars_t_h> zob, pil også computeren fra netgear, så der kun er strøm på den og så nulstil
<lars_t_h> zob, det plejer at virke
<zob> lars_t_h, udfører...
<zob> lars_t_h, nu fik den 30 sekunder.
<lars_t_h> ja burde den være der
<lars_t_h> dhcp server var måske nok slukket alligvel
<lars_t_h> derfor ikke nogen ip adresse
<zob> lars_t_h, yes nu er den der
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg har 192.168.1.2
<lars_t_h> du er inde?
<zob> lars_t_h, ja. endelig.
<lars_t_h> 1) sluk WLAN
<lars_t_h> - ingen uindbudte gæster
<zob> lars_t_h, altså en indstilling eller modem eller hvad?
<lars_t_h> du kan konfigurere den del senere
<lars_t_h> ja, en indstilling under WLAN/WiFi
<lars_t_h> husk at trykke gem hver gang du skifter webside hvis du har lavet ændringer - men det vidste du nok i forvejen
<zob> Advanced WAN setup muligheder: Disable SPI Firewall; Default DMZ Server (angives); Respond to Ping on internet Port; MTU Size in bytes; NAT Filtering; Disable SIP ALG.
<zob> lars_t_h, ikke mere.
<lars_t_h> det er ikke advanced du skal ind i - det er noget meget mere simpelt
<lars_t_h> zob, fundet det - der må være en disable knap et sted
<lars_t_h> *fundet det?
<lars_t_h> det var et spørgsmål
<zob> Basic Settings muligheder: Does your internet connection require a login? (Y/N); Account Name; Domain Name; Internet IP Address (Get dynamic from ISP/Use static) bla bla;
<zob> Kan ikke finde knap
<lars_t_h> zob, komplet navn på dims?
<lars_t_h> jeg er et naturtalent ud i at finde informationer
<lars_t_h> når jeg self ved hvad jeg kigge efter
<zob> lars_t_h, det ved jeg. WNDR3700
<lars_t_h> zob, og ikke noget foran det modelnavn? (kig på netgearen)
<zob> RangeMax Dual Band Wireless-N Gigabit router
<lars_t_h> revs nr evt
<lars_t_h> =revisions nr
<lars_t_h> zob, ok prøver lige at finde manual
<zob> lars_t_h, kan ikke umiddelbart spotte rvs nr.
<zob> Jeg sidder og kikker i manualen her.
<zob> Øjeblik
<lars_t_h> zob, kan hedde noget i retning af SW ver, samt HW ver
<lars_t_h> versionsnumre for henholdsvis firmware og hardware design
<zob> lars_t_h, Det står i settings som jeg jo er inde i. Firmware 1.0.4.49. Dog ikke noget om HW version
<lars_t_h> zob nå manual super-nem at finde: http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/12454
<zob> lars_t_h, det er den, ja.
<zob> lars_t_h, meget cool, med USB, så jeg kan dele den eksterne HD
<lars_t_h> zob, ja den kan en simpel NAS
<lars_t_h> zob, det kommer til at tage noget tid
<zob> lars_t_h, ok. Du skal altså ikke bruge hele natten på det, hvis du ikke synes...
<lars_t_h> zob, prøv at kigge på basic settings
<zob> lars_t_h, der er jeg nu.
<lars_t_h> er der noget om trådløs der (jeg ikke se hele siden i manualen, side 1-4)
<zob> lars_t_h, Nej. Men du store kineser, jeg tror jeg har misforstået dig. Skal jeg bare slukke den trådløse radio?
<lars_t_h> zob, lige præcis
<zob> lars_t_h, Det har den faktisk været det meste af aftenen. Der er en fin hardwareknap på routerens som man kan gøre det på.
<zob> lars_t_h, sorry
<lars_t_h> zob, ok - praktisk med sådan en knap
<zob> lars_t_h, ja faktisk meget.
<lars_t_h> zob, nå men vi skal lige finde wlan konfiguration - du holder bare pt på intet kodeord på siden hvor du er nu
<zob> lars_t_h, ja. Kan det være side 73?
<lars_t_h> zob, vælg : use static Ip address
<lars_t_h> stadig i basic settings
<zob> k
<lars_t_h> side 22  (1-9)
<lars_t_h> vælg use these IP addresses: og Ip adresserne til DNS finder du i din Zyxel router
<lars_t_h> zob ^
<zob> lars_t_h, ja
<lars_t_h> sig bare til når du har kopieret dem ind
<lars_t_h> zob, vil du have instruktioner til "use static ip address"?
<zob> lars_t_h, men lars, tror du ikke det er de indstillinger du finder på side 73 der skal indstilles på den måde?
<lars_t_h> zob, øjeblik
<lars_t_h> kigger
<lars_t_h> zob, nej
<lars_t_h> det er for LAn siden
<lars_t_h> zob, du konfigurere WAn port lige nu
<zob> lars_t_h, ok. Så er jeg lidt på den. Vil gerne have info så.
<zob> I zyxel står der jo faktisk Obtain an IP address automatically (from ISP)
<lars_t_h> zob, internet udbyderen er din zyxel router=dig
<lars_t_h> så IP=10.0.0.2, netmaske 255.255.255.0, og gateway er 10.0.0.1
<zob> lars_t_h, ja ok. Men er det den der WAN information fra Zxl du vi skal bruge
<zob> ?
<zob> NÃ¥
<lars_t_h> zob, ok?
<zob> lars_t_h, så tror jeg godt jeg ved hvorfor det ikke virkede før....
<zob> lars_t_h, done
<lars_t_h> zob, godt - så har jeg måske lært dig noget om netværk, så :)
<zob> lars_t_h, du lærer mig noget hver dag.
<lars_t_h> nu kan du tilslutte netgears WAN til Zyxels ALn
<lars_t_h> *LAN
<lars_t_h> og der skulle måske pinge zyxel routeen, hvis den gider svare på pings
<zob> lars_t_h, den kræver DNS. Skal jeg bruge de samme som i zyxel
<zob> lars_t_h, for at kunne apply altså
<lars_t_h> zob, ja de skal også lige ind
<lars_t_h> du skal indtaste dem  -gætter jeg for du bruger ikke DHCP
<zob> lars_t_h, updating settings. når færdig kobler jeg sammen.
<lars_t_h> læser lige
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg tør ikke koble noget sammen så længe du kikker væk.
<lars_t_h> zob, ser ud til at manuel indtastning af DNS IP adresser er påkrævet
<zob> lars_t_h, ok det har jeg gjort
<zob> lars_t_h, og det der side 73 er ikke noget så?
<zob> LAN siden
<lars_t_h> kan du fra din anden computer pinge din zyxel?
<lars_t_h> zob, det er om routing fra/til LAN af netgearen
<zob> altså lige nu er zyxel koblet direkte til desktop. Skal jeg prøve at pinge den?
<lars_t_h> zob kan du pinge din zyxel - fra den den er tilsluttet din zyxel lige nu?
<lars_t_h> zob, jeg vil sikre mig at den svarer på ping
<zob> ja
<zob> det kan jeg
<lars_t_h> zob, godt så, snor på fra negear wan til zyxel LAN
<zob> øjeblik
<zob> done
<lars_t_h> zob, ok
<lars_t_h> inde fra netgear routeren burde du nu kunne ping 10.0.0.1
<zob> kan ikke lige finde ping i netgear - øjeblik.
<zob> jeg kan i hvert fald pinge 10.0.0.1 fra eeepc som er tilsluttet LAN på NETGEAR nu.
<zob> så mon ikke vi er ved at være i mål
<lars_t_h> zob, så er den ved at væe der - det er muligvis nødvendigt at gå om på side 77 i manualen og konfigurere static routing
<lars_t_h> zob, det bliver nødvendig, hvis du maskiner på LAN siden af din netgear skal snakke med nogen på 10.0.0.0/24 netværket
<lars_t_h> -du
<zob> lars_t_h, altså hvis maskiner skal kunne tale over LAN?
<zob> lars_t_h, det skal de i hvert fald
<lars_t_h> zob, skal der tilsluttes en switch til din zyxel, og der er maskiner der der kommer til at snakke med maskiner på LAN portene af din netgear?
<MikeDK> firefox nye addon F1 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/252539/?src=external-f1home
<lars_t_h> zob, læs hvad jeg skrev
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, hvad er det?
<zob> lars_t_h, nå nej nej. Det skal der ikke.
<MikeDK> social addon
<MikeDK> twitter | facebook | Gmail
<lars_t_h> zob ok, så er det fint, din zyxel virker bare som en ekstra router på vejen ud til nettet, så (og du bliver meget sværere at hacke servere på din netgears LAN direkte ude fra nettet)
<lars_t_h> zob, for der er kun 1 "maskine" tilsluttet din zyxel
<zob> lars_t_h, Ja. Jeg forstår. Omsider.
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ok - jeg bruger ikke twitter og fjæsbogen, såeh ...
<lars_t_h> zob, nå men så burde det virke
<zob> lars_t_h, Hvilken trådløs kryptering anbefaler du egentlig. WPA2-PSK [TKIP] eller [AES] eller WPA-PSK [TKIP]+WPA2-PSK[AES]?
<lars_t_h> zob, det ene problem der kan opstå er:
<lars_t_h> Hvis din internetudbyder skifter DNS server så skal du også rette det til i dn netgear - manuelt, du opdager problemer hvis du pludeselig ikke kan få fat i noget som helst
<zob> lars_t_h, det har jeg prøvet før. Jeg har også brugt OpenDNS, så der føler jeg mig tryg.
<zob> lars_t_h, Det nye er dog at jeg skal rette i både Zyxel OG i NETGEAR.
<lars_t_h> zob, WPA2 [AES9 tkip er ikke så sikkert - vælg et meget lang kodeord - mit er i omegnen af en 32 tegn tal bogstaver tegn - og ikke noget som kan slås op i en ordbog
<zob> lars_t_h, tidligere var det jo nok med Zyxel fordi den det hele sad i LAN på routeren. Tror jeg var grunden i hvert fald.
<lars_t_h> altså WPA2, AES
<zob> ok
<lars_t_h> tkip er mindre sikkert
<lars_t_h> heddr vist WA2-Personal i nogle routere
<lars_t_h> *WPA2
<zob> lars_t_h, updating settings. Derefter tester jeg wifi.
<zob> lars_t_h, ja er sat til WPA2-PSK [AES]
<lars_t_h> +1 til +2 grader - køligt
<MikeDK> nåh dynerne kalder skrives senere
<zob> lars_t_h, yeeehaaaa. I'm rolling. Tusind tak. Jeg skylder dig en +1 grader kold fadøl.
<lars_t_h> zob, det kan ordnes på lørdag - er jeg sikker på
<zob> ?
<lars_t_h> ubuntu live arrangementet
<lars_t_h> i århus
<lars_t_h> zob, er det gået helt forbi dig
<zob> Ah ja. Det ville have været fint. Jeg skal desværre til en højtidelighed på den spanske ambassade.
<zob> lars_t_h, nej nej. Men jeg kan bare ikke rigtig komme til Århus.
<lars_t_h> NÃ¥ da - er du tolk?
<zob> lars_t_h, Jeg er godt nok uddannet spansk og musikvidenskab fra uni. Men det er faktisk en af mine venner der har fået en eller anden spansk orden (han er ansat på ambassaden). Han synes selv det er en smule latterligt, men der plejer at være god mad og vin.
<lars_t_h> zob, nå ja ikke så dårligt
<zob> lars_t_h, og selv om han prøver at nedtone vigtigheden af det, tror jeg gerne han vil have at jeg kommer. Han ville dog aldrig sige det højt.
<lars_t_h> zob, det er fint nok at mødes med folk man kender - og det er heller ikke hver dag man er til middag hos en ambassadør
<zob> lars_t_h, jeg har egentlig været der nogle gange efterhånden. På grund af ham. Men ja. Det plejer at være ret skægt. Og jeg har et svagt punkt for spanske piger. Så det tæller også med i regnskabet.
<lars_t_h> zob, de er nu og ret kønne mange af dem
<lars_t_h> *også
<zob> lars_t_h, og det giver normalt ret mange bonuspoint at man taler flydende spansk.
<lars_t_h> ja
<lars_t_h> zob, når jeg vil koble lidt af, sig endelig til hvis det ikke helt opfører sig som det skal
<zob> lars_t_h, Nå men fedt med routeren. Så skal jeg have koblet en ekstern HD på den i morgen og så kan den dele med min clint odin køkkenradio (med wifi). De taler begge DLNA. Tak for hjælpen. Det var stort.
<lars_t_h> zob det har dælme også taget nogen tid at slås med
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål jeg har et par xp maskiner som der ligger nogle filer på som jeg gerne vil have lavet backup på, er dette en overkommelig opgave?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål spurgt på en anden måde, er rsync den eneste mulighed?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: Der er mange muligheder, afhaengigt af krav. Men WinXP software er nok ikke lige #ubuntu-dk der er det bedste sted at spoerge.
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], det er også ubuntu jeg spørger om :) for det er en ubuntu maskine der skal tage backup af nogle bestemte filer :D
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: "par xp maskiner".. Hvad mener du med xp saa?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: der er tonsvis af software. Rsync er jo ikkr rigtig backup-software som saadan. Men kig paa fx rdiff-backup, duplicity maaske ogsaa.. Ellers er det jo bare at gaa paa opdagelse
<nikolaj_basher> Jeg vil sætte en ubuntu maskine op der kører 24/7 den skal tage back up af nogle bestemte filer på 2 xp maskiner. Jeg har kun kunne finde noget om rsync men synes det er noget skidt efter som det program der arbejder sammen med det på xp skal køres gennem dos. Derfor tænkte jeg der måtte være noget mere smart, da de har delt de filer på netværket i forvejen
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], tak :D vil lige læse lidt om dem. Det er fordi min chef har tidligere taget backup af hele harddisken, manuelt på en ekstern, synes det virker lidt oldnordisk. Hvorfor arbejde når maskinen kan gøre det for en :D
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: jeg ved ikke rigtig om de programmer virker under windows
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: Men jeg ville vende det om. saadan at winxp maskinerne sender backuppen til serveren. Da det er serveren der altid er taendt og ikke de to windows maskiner (det er jo svaert at tage backup af noget der er slukket :))
<[dmp]> I princippet kunne du jo bare saette samba op paa din ubuntu, og saa finde noget simpelt software til xp maskinerne, der tager backup til samba-sharet. Saa kan de ogsaa selv hive filer ud af backup'en (nemmere end nu, anyway :)
<nikolaj_basher> ja he he he :D tak for hintet, så er det jo nok ikke så svært hvis man bare sætter en samba server op og laver en mappe med skrive rettigheder
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], havde ikke set din sidste besked. men vi havde samme tanker
<[dmp]> :)
<FrostEyes> Det er altid bedst når en backup bliver pulled frem for pushed.. Tænk rettigheder
<FrostEyes> du kan evt. se på rsnapshot
<FrostEyes> kørende fra serveren
<[dmp]> rsnapshot virker da ikke til windows?
<FrostEyes> cwrsync på windows siden
<FrostEyes> http://www.backupcentral.com/phpBB2/two-way-mirrors-of-external-mailing-lists-3/rsnapshot-24/rsnapshot-for-winxp-client-backup-64827/
<nikolaj_basher> FrostEyes, nice tak jeg må i gang med at eksperimentere
<nikolaj_basher> FrostEyes, fandt du et script der kontrollerede om der var mountet stien der skulle tages backup af?
<FrostEyes> nope
<nikolaj_basher> FrostEyes, jeg må bare i gang i denne måned
<[dmp]> Man kan vel: mount |grep mountlinje && echo sti findes ?
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], ja det lyder meget fornuftigt :D vil lige eksperimentere med det
<madeisha> hello
<madeisha> does anyone speak english?
<madeisha> can you help me a second?
<jarlen> madeisha: it's easier if you just ask your question
<pinnerup> Har folk her nogen idé om, hvornår vi ser 2.6.36-kernen i Maverick?
<kristian-aalborg> pinnerup: hvis du gerne vil have den ind, kan den vil installeres for sig selv...?
<MikeDK> pinnerup, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/
<MikeDK> og her er selve ubuntu kernel listen http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<MikeDK> vil nok anbefale at man installere 2.6.36 før man prøver sig med 2.6.37-rc2
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-17
<pinnerup> MikeDK: Er med på, at den kan installeres manuelt, men bliver den ikke sendt ud i repoerne, så Maverick-brugere automatisk får 2.6.36? Eller bliver det først med næste release af Ubuntu?
<pinnerup> Er lidt loren ved at installere 2.6.36 manuelt - har ikke prøvet den slags før.
<pinnerup> Og læste noget om, at man så ikke fik opdateringer automatisk.
<Ubuntubruger5> Spårgsmål: hejsa nogen der kan hjælpe.Har købet en bærebar som er renset for windoes7 har købt usb med ubuntu men får fejl not a COM32R IMAGE BOOT ? HJÆLP*SS*
<jarlen> Har du sat USB'en øverst i din boot order
<Ubuntubruger5> uha
<Ubuntubruger5> 5sek
<Ubuntubruger5> er det i boot options
<pinnerup> Ubuntubruger5: Det er det sandsynligvis.
<Ubuntubruger5> Har valget mellem USB FLOPPY USB SUPERDISK USB CD-ROM USB HARD DISK ??
<pinnerup> Ubuntubruger5: Jeg ville prøve den sidste.
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg prøver
<Ubuntubruger5> men nej
<pinnerup> Så prøv de andre :)
<Ubuntubruger5> er gjort men hjalp ikke
<Ubuntubruger5> må se om jeg finde noget om det på en andet sted tak for jers tid *SS*
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen lxdm-brugere tilstede?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan ikke lure, hvordan jeg fjerner "døde" entries...
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-18
<Ubuntubruger3> ?ubuntuserver
<Ubuntubruger3> Hvordan kan jeg downloade vmwareserver ril min ubuntu server wget virker ikke?.
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger3, så vidt jeg husker er der ? i url'en på vmware-server, så det kan være du skal smide ' omkring url'en
<dmcn> altså: wget 'http://vmware.com/?foo=flaf'
<mads> Jeg har problemer med at logge på "ubuntuforums.org" i dag. Jeg logger fint nok på. men efter "thank you for logging in" siden ryger jeg af igen? Er der nogen andre som kan logge på?
<lars_t_h> mads, du tillader cookies?
<mads> Ja. tror nok jeg afviser 3'parts. men jeg plejer ikke at have problemer med at logge in. har prøve med forskellige browsere
<mads> tak for hjælpen med grafikkort i sidste uge.
<mads> Jeg tror at 10.10 brænde mit ati af, så jeg købte et nvdia i stedet.
<lars_t_h> mads, den bruger vist nok launchpad login, så det kan måske være at problemet er der
<lars_t_h> mads, ilm
<lars_t_h> eller ok :)
<lars_t_h> mads, jeg har sjov nok problmer med mit nvidia geforce 8400 gs - vil ikke virke i hverken Linux styresystemer eller FreeBSD
<lars_t_h> mads, har du prøvet at pinge serveren - den kunne være nede (kun relevant hvis du slet ingen svar får)
<mads> Det var et 8400 GS jeg købte virker fint. undtaget spalsh skærmen den er syg.
<mads> jeg er logget på launchpad.
<mads> prøvede at logge på den vej.
<mads> min laptop er logget på, indtil jeg loggede af, nu kan den helle ikke komme på.
<lars_t_h> nå ok, så må mit 8400 gs grafikkort være i udu - der er også sort skærm - den kan dog godt vise ren tekst
<mads> jeg gav 240.- for et nyt i shg her i århus.
<lars_t_h> mads, genstart din router - lad den være slukket i et par sekunder
<mads> hvad kan den have fået galt i halsen?
<lars_t_h> nogle gange omkonfigurer netudbyderne deres net, hvilket så kræver en genstart af routeren
<mads> TDC og en TDC homebox her. så det kender jeg godt.
<mads> det skader ikke at prøve. er her lige igen om et par minutter.
<lars_t_h> mads, det er også low-end hardware - og det er nogen gange mere eller mindre buggy(=har fejl)
<mads> Jeg måtte lige genstarte.
<mads> ubuntuforums.org er helt nede for mig. så det var nok ikke helt galt at der var noget med den.
<lars_t_h> mads, min maskine er lige i gang med at ping ubuntuforums.org 99 gange
<mads> så er det nok derfor at den er nede.. ;-)
<mads> jeg får en "This site is currently down for maintenance and should be back soon."
<lars_t_h> mads, den tester 99 gange om den er oppe eller nede, den har ikke svaret endnu
<lars_t_h> mads, så blev den færdig: alle 99 gange kom der ikke noget svar
<lars_t_h> deres webserver er nok i udu
<lars_t_h> eller sådan noget
<mads> der er noget som kunne tyde på det.
<mads> Min pidgin im er også syg i dag.
<Ubuntubruger3> dmcn: Det hjalp tak forhjæpen.
<kristian-aalborg> nåeh lars_t_h ... var det noget med, at du var en guru indenfor filsystemer? ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, hæh - jeg har nærstuderet hvordan man laver block device drivers til kernen så gæt selv
<kristian-aalborg> det er ikke fordi, det er et Nobelpris-projekt, jeg har gang i - men det er ikke til mig selv, så det skal være ordentligt lavet :)
<kristian-aalborg> det er denne Eee, hvor jeg har købt et sd-kort at sætte i
<lars_t_h> og selv om filsystemet på en disk er lige over over, og VFs er oven over det filsystem igen ved jeg godt hvordan det virker, ja
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har formatteret det til Fat32, da det skulle være universalt
<lars_t_h> Hvilken eee?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ikke godt nok
<kristian-aalborg> og nu vil jeg så have /home/bruger derover på - så man får alle sine dokumenter derpå
<kristian-aalborg> det er en 2G surf/ 700
<lars_t_h> fat32 til til SD kort er en dårlig blandig
<lars_t_h> ingen wear leveling med fat filsystemer
<kristian-aalborg> kunne bare være dejligt, om kortet uden videre kunne sættes i en anden pc (uanset styresystem) eller en telefon, f.eks
<kristian-aalborg> fat32 er langtfra toppen af poppen, det er jeg klar over - men kunne ikke se bedre alternativ
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, hmm ok, men han skal vide at fat filsystemer kan skrive til SDen på sådan en måde at der lige pludselig kun går et par dage til den er slidt op - det gælder især hvis den er ved at være fyldt op
<kristian-aalborg> ntfs er måske bedre?
<lars_t_h> så det skal være det største SD kort han kan få fat i
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, nej
<kristian-aalborg> det er mig der har købt det, så det blev det billigste i stedet ;)
<lars_t_h> NTFS har heller ikke wear leveling
<kristian-aalborg> men man kan også have en del på 4g ;)
<kristian-aalborg> måske er idéen ikke så brilliant endda
<lars_t_h> Wear leveling: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear_leveling <-- læst starten kristian-aalborg
<lars_t_h> *læs
<lars_t_h> ok /men med /home/bruger
<lars_t_h> ksla du bare oprette en mappe der hedder
<lars_t_h> bruger
<lars_t_h> på disken
<lars_t_h> og så montere SDen i /home filsystemet, så bliver mappen
<lars_t_h> til /home/bruger
<kristian-aalborg> jep, det var det jeg tænkte på
<kristian-aalborg> men FAT er dumt?
<lars_t_h> næh
<lars_t_h> ikke sådan
<lars_t_h> bruger skal ligge i roden af SDen
<kristian-aalborg> jep
<lars_t_h> i /home skal der så være en tom mappe
<lars_t_h> bruger
<lars_t_h> og den får så noget indhold når SDen monteres på /home/bruger
<lars_t_h> sådan er det
<kristian-aalborg> og et symlink
<lars_t_h> nej ikke noget symlink
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<kristian-aalborg> skal jeg give sd'en et label?
<lars_t_h> SDens rodfilsystem bliver til /home/bruger, når den monteres i den tomme /home/bruger mappe
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det er en god ide, det gør nemmere at finde ud af hvad der er hvad i Gparted (nogle gange nødvenig at bruge)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^om label
<lars_t_h> Ja FAT er dumt
<lars_t_h> fordi at på flash medier dør den kvante-magnetiske fælde der holder på en bit, når den har været skrevet til ca 10.000 gange
<lars_t_h> (billige flash medier, en SD bruger flash)
<lars_t_h> Wear leveling filsystemer
<lars_t_h> søger for at bruge en anden sektor næste gang du skriver en ændring til en fil, det gør et ikke-wearleveling filsystem , som fat ikke.
<lars_t_h> (gælder alle fat og ntfs type filsystemer)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^ok forstået+
<lars_t_h> *?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg var lige ved at rode med det..
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det er forstået
<kristian-aalborg> men - jeg tror ikke, det kommer til at blive brugt så meget
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ok, men levetiden af flasheni SDen bliver under alle omstændigheder forringet ved ikke at bruge et filsystem med wear leveling support, SSD harddiske er undtaget, da de har en mikroporcessor indbygget som bla laver waer leveling
<lars_t_h> *wear
<lars_t_h> Bruges SDen kun imellem Linux systemer, kan du formattere den med YAFFS2 som har wear leveling support
<lars_t_h> god musik på radio 100 fm nu :)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: nu, du siger radio -
<kristian-aalborg> jeg leder efter en bette app der kan spille netradio
<kristian-aalborg> radiotray så dejlig ud, men har ca. 50 mb i dependencies
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, Dizzy Mizz Lizzy
<lars_t_h> Silverflame
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, http://radio100fm.dk/playliste
<kristian-aalborg> ah, en sang med DML
<lars_t_h> http://radio100fm.dk/netradio
<kristian-aalborg> prøvede at apt-gette "silverflame" inden jeg så det ;)
<kristian-aalborg> kunne da også være et okay navn til en player ;)
<lars_t_h> hehe :)
<lars_t_h> og ja
<lars_t_h> VideoLan kan også stream, og den kan også køre i terminalen
<kristian-aalborg> jep
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er selv vlc-fanatiker
<lars_t_h> streame: både modtage og sende
<kristian-aalborg> men det her skal være super nemt og må også gerne se pænt ud
<kristian-aalborg> det bliver rhythmbox
<lars_t_h> mener at der er noget til last.fm som er simpelt
<kristian-aalborg> rhytmbox kan det hele
<kristian-aalborg> og det er som om, den er blevet lidt hurtigere
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: tror du forresten, det er en god idé at slette swap-partitionen på denne Eee (med 512mb ram) ?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, slet ikke, /tmp ligger i RAM, og kerne skiver pages (4KB stumper) ned i swap
<lars_t_h> det smarte ved at programmer bruge /tmp, har du meget RAM går det lynhurtigt, har du lidt går det forbi diskens swap partition, og det er kenen der styrer det fuldautomatisk
<lars_t_h> *kernen
<lars_t_h> ikke kenen
<lars_t_h> tilmed er der en swapiness fil et sted i /dev eller /sys
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<lars_t_h> der kan man skrue på hvor agressivt kernens swap algoritme skal være, hæjere er mere agressiv skrive pages til swap
<kristian-aalborg> det skulle ellers slide rigtig meget på ssd'en?
<kristian-aalborg> men det er nu mest for at få plads
<lars_t_h> 60 er default/standard
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, der er trade off ved alt
<lars_t_h> *offs
<kristian-aalborg> jep
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, når du skriver sådan går jeg ud fra at den slet ikke har en mekanisk harddisk
<kristian-aalborg> men sjovt at finde det optimale til forskellige maskiner og brugere
<kristian-aalborg> det har den heller ikke
<lars_t_h> altså eee 700/900 serien?
<kristian-aalborg> 700
<kristian-aalborg> og giftiggrøn oveni
<lars_t_h> ja eee 700 er ret begrænsede
<kristian-aalborg> men lubuntu spiller virkelig flot på den
<kristian-aalborg> og det er et "rigtigt" OS
<lars_t_h> lubuntu er nok det bedste til sådan som aller-største distro
<lars_t_h> også er openoffice.org og andre tunge programmer måske ikke så godt hvis man ikke har god tålmodighed
<kristian-aalborg> der er abiword inde - det er acceptabelt i hastighed og kan det basale
<lars_t_h> tænk at vi begge lige pludelig nævnte lubuntu :) - geeks tænker ens
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, Abiword skulle uheldigvis ikke længere være under udvikling - men det kan være at udviklingen af den er genoptaget
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, den der swapiness kan sættes lidt lavt, så kernen helst ikke skriver til swap
<kristian-aalborg> lubuntu var faktisk på bl.a din anbefaling ;)
<kristian-aalborg> abiword er vist i gang igen
<kristian-aalborg> programmerne skriver stadig til swap?
<lars_t_h> nåh ja, du spurgte, jeg har testet den - men ikke rmx udgaven som er flottere
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, mangler kernen hukommelsen til swap, fordi den ikke har fysisk RAM nok - det går ca 100x langsommere end RAM
<kristian-aalborg> alm lubuntu er fin nok
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, skal jeg finde af hvordan du gør det med swapiness
<kristian-aalborg> okay, nu har jeg formatteret til fat32 og lavet et label
<lars_t_h> mounts skal testes før manuelt før de tages i brug (i fstab)
<lars_t_h> arbejder lige påa t skrue en mount kommando sammen til dig:
<lars_t_h> mkdir /home/<bruger>;sudo mount -t vfat -L <label> /home/<bruger>
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg,  erstat <bruger> med brugernavnet, og <label> SDen har
<lars_t_h> Er disken allerede monteret skal du afmontere den først
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, du kan med
<lars_t_h> mount --bind olddir newdir
<lars_t_h> have 2 mapper til SDen (olddir, og efter kommanoen er kørt også newdir)
<lars_t_h> glemte sudo foran den
<kristian-aalborg> så /home/user bør nu være sd'en
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<lars_t_h> true
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan ikke få det til at dutte
<lars_t_h> hvad siger mount, og syslog?
<lars_t_h> og hvad skriver du helt konkret
<lars_t_h> skriv din mount kommando
<kristian-aalborg> altså en tom mappe ved navn "bruger"
<kristian-aalborg> /home/bruger
<lars_t_h> ja brugernavnet er "bruger" uden anførselstegn
<kristian-aalborg> jep
<lars_t_h> *ja, hvis brugernavnet er "bruger" uden anførselstegn
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^
<lars_t_h> din kommando var?
<lars_t_h> og hvad svarede mount?
<kristian-aalborg> mount -t vfat -L label /home/usr
<kristian-aalborg> mount skriver
<kristian-aalborg> /dev/sdb1 on /home/bruger
<kristian-aalborg> så det er vel rigtigt nok... det er så min kopiering af filer før, der har været gal, tror jeg
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... så er det fstab
<kristian-aalborg> det er vel bare:
<kristian-aalborg> /dev/sdb1         /home/bruger           /vfat
<kristian-aalborg> bemærk, at jeg følger linux-konventionen om hele tiden at skifte mellem dansk og engelsk ;)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: jeg tror næsten, jeg har den ;)
<lars_t_h> så du har givet disken navnet
<lars_t_h> label
<lars_t_h> ?
<lars_t_h> det skriver du
<lars_t_h> læs man fstab
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^
<lars_t_h> det du foreslår er ikke det hele
<lars_t_h> laoshi_, jeg har rapporteret et indlæg som spam  - noget med at man kan købe nogle sko
<laoshi_> tak for det - jeg ser på det, den har vi haft før
<lars_t_h> laoshi_, http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12477
<laoshi_> jeg er i fuld gang med at banne
<lars_t_h> ja ok, ville bare gøre det nemmere for dig
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: jeg er ved at boote fra usb, så det tager lige lidt tid
<kristian-aalborg> (læs mellem linierne) ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ok
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, logger du ind som den bruger og det mislykkedes at mounte ser du kun dem tomme mappe
<lars_t_h> df -h
<lars_t_h> er en god lille kommando, der giver over en oversigt over plads og diskforbrug og filsystemet
<kristian-aalborg> jep
<lars_t_h> ja ok, kan ikke lige huske om du er god til shellen eller ej
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er totalt sej
<kristian-aalborg> eller, jeg er nogenlunde vel
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, næh - du fik det til at virke :)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har bootet fra usb-pen nu
<kristian-aalborg> den ser slet ikke sd'en
<kristian-aalborg> jeg fik det vist ikke helt til at virke alligevel ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, /proc/filesystems lister de filsystemer keren har support for pt - vfat skal helst være i  den
<lars_t_h> cat /proc/filesystems
<kristian-aalborg> ah pis
<kristian-aalborg> "filesystems does not support symlinks"
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, cat /proc/mounts
<lars_t_h> lister de filsystemr der mounted nu
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det er rigtigt for vfat
<lars_t_h> den feature finder man i UNIX, Linux, og BSD filsystemer - og sikkert også mainframes
<kristian-aalborg> og /home/bruger indeholder symlinks :(
<kristian-aalborg> et alternativ er:
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, cat /proc/partitions
<lars_t_h> lister de partitions du har mounted
<kristian-aalborg> den starter fint op med de manglende symlinks
<kristian-aalborg> ... sagde jeg for tidligt
<kristian-aalborg> menuen er bl.a væk
<kristian-aalborg> det er for meget bøvl
<lars_t_h> i X? - det der det program der hedder Fusion icon der er skyld i det - det er et problem jeg havde på hardy
<kristian-aalborg> jeg tror nærmere, den mangler nogen symlinks
<lars_t_h> det er noget med at compiz laver knas i det
<lars_t_h> ja ok, så er der ting den bare ikke finder
<lars_t_h> brug YAFFS2 på den SD så
<lars_t_h> eller ext2
<kristian-aalborg> det bliver det
<kristian-aalborg> man kan vel også få et bette program der kan læse ext2 til win, går jeg ud fra..
<kristian-aalborg> men, jeg har da fat i den lange ende nu
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ja der findes et program der kan læse ext2 - det er muligvis en device driver, fordi ext2 er et filsystem
<lars_t_h> om det virker med Windows >=vista ved jeg ikke
<kristian-aalborg> det er ikke jordens undergang, hvis der ikke lige er et oplagt program - så kan man jo flytte ting med en usb-pen
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: hvis jeg også vil have f.eks /tmp/ over på sd'en er det så en anden metode?
<lars_t_h> filsystemet /tmp er i RAM
<lars_t_h> det giver ikke menig at flytte det over på en disk for så skla du selv huske at køre rm -fr /tmp/* ved enten boot eller reboot
<lars_t_h> *mening
<kristian-aalborg> ah
<kristian-aalborg> jeg læste, at det som default røg i /mnt - men det var jo så en anden distor
<lars_t_h> og bliver den fyldt op kommer systemet i store problemer
<kristian-aalborg> ro
<kristian-aalborg> så sidder jeg og skriver på en ny fstab
<lars_t_h> du kan læse om detaljer i
<lars_t_h> man 5 fstab
<kristian-aalborg> jeg satte ext4 til noatime
<kristian-aalborg> min fstab siger nu:
<kristian-aalborg> /dev/sdb1                /home/user                /ext2              /noauto
<lars_t_h> du mangler noget
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det er fs_mntops og fs_passno
<lars_t_h> værdier= du skal _ikke_ dem som 4. og 5. parameter
<lars_t_h> *værdier= du skal _ikke_ brge fs-mntops som 4. parameter og fs_passno som 5. parameter
<kristian-aalborg> det må skulle være ca. samme parametre som den interne hdd?
<Ubuntubruger2> Hi
<lars_t_h> åh åh jeg mente 5. hhv 6. parameter - læs om dem i man 5 fstab
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, hej
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har et problem med eny installation hvordan skal den partioneres?
<lars_t_h> jeg har en installationsguide, kigget i den?
<Ubuntubruger2> hvorhenne?
<lars_t_h> Den er godt nok til ubuntu 10.04 men partitionering er det samme: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=10399
<lars_t_h> der er også links til andre guides
<lars_t_h> der er nogle spørgsmål om netop partionering - bare læs hele tråden igennem
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger2: hej
<kristian-aalborg> hvad er det, du gerne vil have maskinen til at gøre?
<lars_t_h> har du stadig problemer så opret en ny tråd=helst ikke et indlæg i mi installationstråd
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg stod op i går kl 23.57, så dynerne kalder snart
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg vil gerne have 4 partioner på men kan ikke lige finde ud af det
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger2: jeg ville anbefale dig at starte lægge en plan og så starte forfra
<kristian-aalborg> altså, finde den rigtige metode og så lave en frisk install
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, Har du startet fra en CD og fundet ud af hvad du har af partitioner i forvejen
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja men under manuel skal der vælges en del og det er nyt for mig
<lars_t_h> Det skal gøres rigtigt hvis du har Windows og vil beholde den, ellers kan du risikere at skulle ud og købe en Windows installations CD - sådan en koster 800 kr
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja min xp gik ned og vil ikke geninstalleres Ubunto vil gerne
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, jeg beskriver hvad du skal gøre i manual partitionering - altså hvad du skal have med
<Ubuntubruger2> takker kigger på det
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, Ubuntu eret styresystem ikke et program til Windows, Ubuntu har ikke brug for Windows
<Ubuntubruger2> Det ved jeg godt
<lars_t_h> og Ubuntu er eikke en anden Windows, og kan normalt ikke køre Windows programmer
<lars_t_h> ok
<kristian-aalborg> I'm in!
<kristian-aalborg> under options satte jeg bare "user" i fstab
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, lækkert
<lars_t_h> at det virker
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: det gør det ikke helt, men jeg er godt på vej
<lars_t_h> ok
<kristian-aalborg> sd'et er stadig skrivebeskyttet
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål samba4 er den valid eller skal man holde sig til samba pakken i stedet for?
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-19
<mads-> Hej
<AJenbo> hej
<John> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen af jer der har erfaringer med Maverick Notebook?
<kristian-aalborg> idéer til liiiige at frigøre et par hundrede mb's harddisk i 10.10 modtages gerne :)
<[dmp]> aptitude clean; se om der er noget der kan fjernes i  /var/log
<[dmp]> gaa paa jagt med 'du' og se hvad du kan undvaere :)
<kristian-aalborg> [dmp]: det er skisme svært at holde et "moderne" OS under 2 gb
<kristian-aalborg> :)
<[dmp]> kristian-aalborg: det er skisme svaert at finde en harddisk paa 2gb :)
<kristian-aalborg> korrekt
<kristian-aalborg> med mindre, man kender en der fik en Eee 2g surf for at tegne et avisabbonnement :)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har fået lubuntu 10.10 på den
<[dmp]> ah
<[dmp]> Altsa.. hvis jeg ogsaa tegner et avisabb og faar en eee 2g surf, saa kunne jeg jo bedre hjaelpe dig ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-20
<kristian-aalborg> morn
<[dmp]> Hej
<kristian-aalborg> hvor er det, de gemmer xorg-konfigurationsfilerne nu om stunder...?
<kristian-aalborg> vil prøve at sætte en virtuel desktop
<[dmp]> mener det er /etc/X11
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det plejede det at være
<kristian-aalborg> men både grub og xorg spiller på en anden måde nu
<[dmp]> ah ja, jeg er jo bagud. Har ikke opdateret min ubuntu endnu
<[dmp]> saert, [suave]'s isntallation har det liggende i /etc/X11 paa sin 10.10'er
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, ubuntu køre uden xorg-konfigurationsfil i nyere udgaver af ubuntu, mener de startede lidt på det allerede under Karmic
<kristian-aalborg> jep
<MikeDK> men.....man kan sagtens rette en xorg.conf fil til så den snakker med xserveren så xserveren retter sig efter den konfigurationsfil
<kristian-aalborg> men de ligger så i et dir for sig, skulle jeg mene - medmindre de har lavet det om også
<MikeDK> nej
<kristian-aalborg> ja, men jeg skal kun ændre en enkelt linie
<MikeDK> xorg.conf ligger altid i /etc/X11
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det ved jeg
<MikeDK> hvad er det for for en linie du ska ha ændret?
<kristian-aalborg> men de ny filer - dem der hedder 20device 50screen eller noget i den stil - hvor er de blevet af i 10.10?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg skal have sat en virtuel deskto
<kristian-aalborg> p
<MikeDK> er det de filer der ligger i /etc/X11/Xsession.d du mener?
<kristian-aalborg> dem har jeg set, men mangler screen, monitor osv
<MikeDK> det er altså sektioner som man skriver ind i selve xorg.conf filen
<MikeDK> prøv lige at bruge google lidt
<MikeDK> eller søg på forum
<MikeDK> ubuntuforums.org
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvis jeg gerne vil have andre winxp maskiner til at kunne se min ubuntu maskine og jeg gerne vil kunne tilgå deres! er det samba der skal installeres, mener det er det for at de kan tilgå min ubuntu, men hvad med hvis jeg skal ind på deres?
<nikolaj_basher> Mit problem er jeg kan finde massere af guides der fortæller hvordan jeg deler min mappe (ubuntu) med windows maskiner, men ikke omvendt :(
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-21
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> det er altså ikke *ntu, men far debian jeg har gang i... løsningen skulle dog være omtrent det samme
<kristian-aalborg> jeg vil gerne have dansk tastatur, engelsk sprog og muligheden for at skifte mellem dansk og engelsk i abiword
<kristian-aalborg> hey, jeg tror jeg fik det til at fungere :)
<brian_> Hej jeg har installeret ubuntu 10.10 som dual boot med vista.. men når den genstarter skriver den error no such device og slutter med at skrive grub rescue men hvordan gør jeg det... har kørt live cd og der kan jeg finde både ubuntu og vista
<brian_> er der nogen der ved hvordan man laver en grub rescue
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål nogen der ved man sletter et POI (et punkt) i et privat kort på Google Maps?
<lars_t_h> nå jeg fandt ud af det - ikke just intuiativt
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-14
<Ubuntubruger4> hey, er da nogle da sælger en fitpc?
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger4: http://www.opencompany.dk/ sælger dem
<Ubuntubruger4> søger en brugt
<jarlen> k
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-15
<Ubuntubruger9> :)
<Ubuntubruger3> heym,
<Ubuntubruger3> er da en flink gut der ville hjælpe mig med at opsætte ISPconfig?
<Ubuntubruger3> Eller dog bare vejlede mig...
<[dmp]> hent pakken - se paa deres install instrukser for ubuntu/debian
<Ubuntubruger3> der hvor jeg går i står er et specifik sted
<Ubuntubruger3> hvor jeg skal åbne min hosts fil
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg ved ikke hvordan jeg gemmer efter jeg har åbnet den?`
<Ubuntubruger3> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.10-maverick-meerkat-ispconfig-2-p3 nede ved ip er jeg nået
<Ubuntubruger3> hvor jeg skal åbne host filen
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: ctrl zz
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: skulle gerne gemme og lukke
<Ubuntubruger3> 2 sek prøver
<[dmp]> men der er jo en install-guide med i ispconfig .. i docs/Ubuntu/INSTALL - den vil jeg bruge istedet
<Ubuntubruger3> Den bruger jeg også
<Ubuntubruger3> og også en youtube video
<Ubuntubruger3> :_)
<Ubuntubruger3> men går stadigvæk galt
<Ubuntubruger3> den siger readon file
<Ubuntubruger3> E29. NO INSERTED TEXT YES
<Ubuntubruger3> Ville du se på med mig via teamwiewer?
<[dmp]> skriver du sudo foran vim /etc/hosts?
<Ubuntubruger3> det en ubuntu normal edition
<Ubuntubruger3> nej
<[dmp]> er du root?
<Ubuntubruger3> ja
<[dmp]> du skal vaere root for at kunne rette i /etc/ filer generelt
<[dmp]> ooh
<[dmp]> proev saa escape :wq!
<[dmp]> i editoren
<[dmp]> eller brug nano istedet for vi :)
<[dmp]> egentligt rimelig fjollet at bruge Vi i saadan en tutorial
<Ubuntubruger3> nano ?
<Ubuntubruger3> hvis du har tid kan du ligge kigge med via min skær
<Ubuntubruger3> m
<Ubuntubruger3> ville kunne hjælpe mig en del
<[dmp]> nano er en editor der er nemmere at gaa til, iforhold til vi
<[dmp]> saa du skriver bare nano istedet for vi
<[dmp]> men jeg kan da godt proeve at kigge med
<Ubuntubruger3> hvis du lige henter teamwiewer gir jeg en kode
<[dmp]> er igang med at hente den
<Ubuntubruger3> ok perfekt
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: done
<decibyte> er der nogen der bruger me-tv og ved hvordan man skifter kanal? jeg kan ikke finde det længere :(
<Ubuntubruger3> hvad skal jeg skrive i terminalen for at kører det dmp?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: koere hvad? teamviewer? der hedder kommandoen teamviewer :)
<Ubuntubruger3> teameiwer must not be executed as root
<Ubuntubruger3> skriver den
<[dmp]> har du ikke en alm bruger, du logger ind med normalt?
<Ubuntubruger3> jo ?
<[dmp]> Saa start den under ham istedet
<Ubuntubruger3> det også den jeg er inde med
<Ubuntubruger3> min admin bruger
<[dmp]> aabn en ny terminal
<Ubuntubruger3> ja =?
<[dmp]> start teamviewer deri, saa burde du ikke vaere root
<Ubuntubruger3> så
<Ubuntubruger3> id 176 200 665
<Ubuntubruger3> kode 7440
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: nu giver du alle andre mulighed for at connect'e :)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: men jeg er inde :)
<Ubuntubruger3> ja kan jeg se
<Ubuntubruger3> du siger nano
<Ubuntubruger3> arh
<Ubuntubruger3> hvilket tast er det med gem
<Ubuntubruger3> o ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: se nede i bunden :) .. control-o
<[dmp]> ^ betyder control
<uvirtbot> [dmp]: Error: "betyder" is not a valid command.
<Ubuntubruger3> spørger bare hvis da er noget
<Ubuntubruger3> bare hold åben
<[dmp]> det goer jeg
<[dmp]> men jeg tror du snildt kan forsaette i tutorialen
<Ubuntubruger3> hvordan kopirer jeg noget fra nettet
<Ubuntubruger3> noget tekst ind i terminalen
<decibyte> ctrl+shift+v
<Ubuntubruger0> Godaften
<decibyte> godaften, Ubuntubruger0
<Ubuntubruger0> Har netop installeret Ubuntu på min anden PCer - men den laver noget sjov
<Ubuntubruger0> Når jeg taster på tastaturet begynder den selv at skrive """" i vildskab
<Ubuntubruger0> skyldes det noget funky ved ubuntu eller min PC
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: den besked skal du ikke tage dig saa meget af
<Ubuntubruger0> Er det noget nogle andre også har oplevet (jeg har instl. 11.10 - altså den seneste udgave)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: det er bare i nyere versioner af ubuntu, der opfordres man til at goere det paa en anden maade -men den gamle maade virker fint
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger0: det lyder underligt. skriver den en gåseøjne for hver gang du taster på noget eller sker det helt af sig selv?
<Ubuntubruger3> ok
<Ubuntubruger0> Den sætter igang når jeg taster på tastaturet, og så skriver den ellers af sig selv indtil der ikke er mere plads at skrive på. Jeg kan slette det, med backspace, men så begynder den blot igen
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg har clearet HD da jeg installeret Ubuntu, så der burde ikke være noget gammelt, på PCeren som skulle forstyrrer.
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger0: bare for at udradere det helt basale: det er ikke fordi dine shift- og 2-taster og sidder fast, vel? :)
<Ubuntubruger0> Nej..
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: har du proevet med et andet keyboard?
<Ubuntubruger0> Umiddelbart ikke - da det er en notebook (Dell)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: De to dells laptops vi har haft, har virket fint.  Jeg ville proeve at google det
<Ubuntubruger0> OK - jeg har forsøgt at google - men er ikke helt skarp på hvad der skal googles på - har du et godt forslag
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: dell "model" keyboard stuck ubuntu - noget i den dur
<Ubuntubruger0> tak
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: skal jeg rette sources.list? du kan nemlig ikke bruge den fra guiden (da det er en gammel version af ubuntu)
<Ubuntubruger3> jo meget gerne
<Ubuntubruger0> Med til historien hører at jeg fx kan taste mit pw når den spørger efter det for at genere en autentifikationskode, når jeg taster enter kommer der en kode og så begynder den at skrive " uafbrudt
<Ubuntubruger0> Tak for jeres tid og råd, jeg søger videre - glæder mig vildt meget til at komme igang med et alternativ til XP
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: den skulle allerede vaere fjong, saa lav du bare aptitude update - osv
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger3,
<Ubuntubruger3> ??
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger3, hej var du ham/hende der spurgte om ispcp for et stykke tid siden micci.dk eller noget i den stil
<Ubuntubruger3> ja
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: du kan enten trykke J nu, eller bruge apt-get istedet for aptitude
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger3, hvordan går det med serveren, hvis du har lyst kan jeg sagtens sparre med dig om det og brugen. [dmp] har lært mig det
<Ubuntubruger3> sidder selv og lærer det af dmp
<Ubuntubruger3> lige nu :-)
<Ubuntubruger3> han styrer via teameiwer lige nu
<nikolaj_basher> ok, men fremover
<Ubuntubruger3> yep det skal jeg nok
<Ubuntubruger3> går det godt med den
<Ubuntubruger3> dmp jeg kan ikke kopirer en fil ind i terminal
<Ubuntubruger3> trykker ctrl shift og c
<[dmp]> det er copy, saa skal du ogsaa paste det eller hoejreklik med musen i terminalen og se menuen
<Ubuntubruger3> yep fik det til at virke
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: hvis det ikke kommer til at virke ordenligt, saa vil jeg foreslaa dig at bruge ispconfig's egen install-guide - den er noget nemmere syntes jeg .. og mere up-to-date
<Ubuntubruger3> link?
<Ubuntubruger3> for mig ligner det hele en labyrant lige nu
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: der hvor du har pakket ispcp-omega-1.0.7 ud, er der en docs/Ubuntu/INSTALL fil, som er en alm tekstfil
<Ubuntubruger3> problems
<Ubuntubruger3> har jeg mulighed for at lave alt clean?
<Ubuntubruger3> hvis jeg på et tidspunkt ville på serveren
<Ubuntubruger3> slette alt - og starte som om ubuntu var ny?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: hvis du skal vaere sikker, saa ville jeg reinstallerer.. for man gaar jo ind og retter filer til i haanden etc
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: jeg koerer min ispconfig i en virtuel maskine, som goer det nemmere at starte forfra (man tager en kopi af maskinen efter installation af ubuntu og foer man begynder at pille)
<Ubuntubruger3> aba
<Ubuntubruger3> aha
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg sidder og er bange for at det hele er noget rod
<[dmp]> det er nemmere at starte forfra nu end senere :)
<Ubuntubruger3> så du mener jeg reinstallere hele skiftet
<Ubuntubruger3> skidtet
<Ubuntubruger3> er da noget forskel på server edition?
<Ubuntubruger3> og den normal jeg har?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Ja. der er installeret noget andet software pr default.. Fx er det jo de faerreste server der bruger thunderbird :)
<Ubuntubruger3> SÃ¥ det kan vel bedre anbefales for mig?P
<Ubuntubruger3> Hvordan kan jeg opsætte den så jeg kan connecte den udefra via putty fra windows ?
<[dmp]> du skal bare installerer openssh-server paa den, saa kan du logge ind via putty
<Ubuntubruger3> aha hvad med informationer`?
<Ubuntubruger3> så det burde jeg kunne nu jo?
<[dmp]> du logger bare ind med din alm bruger og kodeord (hvis det er det du mener med informationer)
<Ubuntubruger3> også bare på ip?
<[dmp]> ja
<Ubuntubruger3> ved ipadresse taster jeg ip adresse ind der?
<Ubuntubruger3> ok
<Ubuntubruger3> har trykket
<Ubuntubruger3> så får jeg en sort skærm frem
<[dmp]> hvad har du trykket paa?
<Ubuntubruger3> tastet min ip ind ved hostname
<Ubuntubruger3> også open
<Ubuntubruger3> får jeg cmd proppen
<Ubuntubruger3> hvor jeg ikke kan indtaste noget
<Ubuntubruger3> prøv og se om du kan
<Ubuntubruger3> hvis jeg gir dig informationer
<[dmp]> proev at aabne en terminal
<[dmp]> skriv ssh ditbrugernavnpaaserver@<ip>
<Ubuntubruger3> ok
<Ubuntubruger3> prøv at se om du kan connecte den
<Ubuntubruger3> oplever det samme
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: hvad er din ip?
<Ubuntubruger3>   91.100.102.166
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: den svarer ikke.. Er der noget firewall eller en router der skal saettes op?
<Ubuntubruger3> det hele er sat op
<Ubuntubruger3> hos mig får jeg <?php info via denne ip 91.100.102.166
<[dmp]> saa du har aabnet op i din router og redirected trafikken videre til din linux-box?
<Ubuntubruger5> mig igen dmp
<Ubuntubruger5> den gik ud
<[dmp]> saa du har aabnet op i din router og redirected trafikken videre til din linux-box?
<Ubuntubruger5> ja
<Ubuntubruger5> bærbar
<[dmp]> paa din server; start en shell. Skriv; ssh localhost
<[dmp]> hvad sker der saa?
<Ubuntubruger6> back igen
<Ubuntubruger6> den siger the authenticy of host local host
<Ubuntubruger6> cant be tablished
<Ubuntubruger6> via terminalen
<Ubuntubruger6> på serveren
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger6: saa virker ssh
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger6: saa er spoergsmaalet hvorfor din public ip ikke sender dig videre til din laptop
<Ubuntubruger6> på min stationær
<Ubuntubruger6> det gør den her hos mig
<[dmp]> ooh
<[dmp]> saa skal du bare svare Y til spoergsmaalet og taste passwordet
<Ubuntubruger6> host kye verification failed
<Ubuntubruger6> jey
<[dmp]> du kan slette ~/.ssh/known_hosts, saa skulle den gerne spoerge
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg kigger på det imorgen
<Ubuntubruger6> tak for hjælpen dmp
<[dmp]> held og lykke med projektet :)
<Ubuntubruger6> jo tak
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-16
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål  kan ikke finde intel hd graphics driver til linux,  burde være på intels hjemmeside  ?  her intel core i3 laptop Medion
<stix> hvilket grafikkort har du?
<Ubuntubruger3> ved kun devicemanager: intel hd graphics, hvor finder man ellers type grafikkort ?
<stix> lspci
<Ubuntubruger3> ok  øjeblik
<stix> har du problemer eller mangler siden du skal bruge en driver fra Intel?
<stix> der skulle gerne være en med til din ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger3> prøvet at geninstallere ubuntu, men grafikkort ikke fundet automatisk, lspci giver mange linjer, ingen siger grafikkort, men fx pci intel corb 82801 mobile bridge rev a6,  kan bruges ??
<Ubuntubruger3> ikke på med lspci, måske derfor driver ikke installeret, har dual boot, kan man se noget mere præcist via win7 ?
<Ubuntubruger3> grafik på skærm ligner 800x600 grafik
<Ubuntubruger3> og kan ikke finde en side hos intel med driver, ledt i mange timer :) også med google søgning
<Ubuntubruger3> x
<stix> har du googlet "pci intel corb 82801" for at se hvad det er?
<stix> prøv at smid alt output fra dmesg og lspci ud på en pastebin.com
<MikeDK> lspci | grep VGA
<MikeDK> så kommer der sikkert til at stå noget i den her stil
<MikeDK> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<MikeDK> i så fald er det sikkert et x4500HD
<MikeDK> som er Intel
<TLE> ?spørgsmål er der nogen af jer der kender til et program som man kan få til at tælle ord og tegn i dokumenter på præcis samme måde som MS-word gør det
<[suave]> TLE: hvad med openoffice?
<TLE> [suave]: den når ikke frem til det samme resultat som MS
<TLE> det havde nær kostet min kæreste afleveringen af en eksamensopgave for nylig
<TLE> jeg har ikke kunnet finde noget rigtig brugbart information om _hvordan_ de tæller forskelligt
<[suave]> damn... så ved jeg det ikke, desværre
<TLE> nej, jeg tænkte bare at det kunne være der fandtes et lille standalone program (evt. et windows et man kunne køre gennem wine eller noget)
<[suave]> det må der næsten være. det er "bare" lige det at finde det
<TLE> ja
<decibyte> det lyder interessant. tæller de _meget_ forskelligt?
<[dmp]> .. omvendt, hvis de tæller forskelligt, så vil et 3. program måske også komme med et nyt tal.
<dmcn> derfor har kæresten en windows-pc med office 2010
<nikolaj_basher> er der nogle af jer der ved om det talte for lidt?
<decibyte> det interessante er jo netop at de vel allesammen formodentligt tæller rigtigt -- de er bare uenige om hvornår noget er et ord.
<decibyte> ...men det er nok en diskussion der ikke hører til i denne kanal :)
<dmcn> jeg fandt en artikel på wikipedia om det - der er en del "videnskab" i det
<decibyte> dmcn: det kunne jeg forestille mig. link?
<dmcn> decibyte, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_count
<Ubuntubruger2> I want to buy but are not sure the page's security. I'm used to seeing https when I buy something
<Ubuntubruger2> I want to buy but are not sure the page's security. I'm used to seeing https when I buy something. Please give an answer anyone
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger2, which website are you visiting?
<Ubuntubruger2> ubuntudanmark.dk
<dmcn> øh... sælges der noget på det site? :P
<[dmp]> det tror jeg ikke, dmcn
<Ubuntubruger2> man bliver omdirigeret til linuxpusher
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger2, hvorvidt der står https i URL'en på selve linuxpusher.dk er ikke så vigtigt - om det står i URL'en, når du indtaster kortinformationer, er vigtigt
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: jeg ville tro at det kun er betalingsdelen der er beskyttet af https
<Ubuntubruger2> dette er hvad der står hvor jeg skal taste personfølsomme oplysninger.: http://www.linuxpusher.com/da/cart/checkout
<dmcn> ja - hvis det er noget du bekymrer dig om, så skal du ikke submitte den form
<Ubuntubruger2> Hvor kan jeg da ellers købe Ubuntu ? Har forsøgt at brænde, men det vil bare ikke virke med 10.04 og 11
<dmcn> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=915 - her, men de sender vist fra udlandet, så der er nok lidt leveringstid
<cromag> får du bestemte fejl eller ?
<cromag> hvad virker ikke ?
<Ubuntubruger2> det er som om der mangler noget. Siger noget om at den ikke kan mount. Nåede ikke at se mere. Er der en måde hvorpå man kan kontrollere om isofilen er ok?
<dmcn> normalt får du en md5-streng på den side, hvor du downloader iso'en
<dmcn> på din maskine kan du køre md5sum <isofilens navn> og se om de to stemmer overens
<cromag> Ubuntubruger2: hvordan brænder du skiven ?
<Ubuntubruger2> med poweriso på en vistamaskine - laveste hastighed.
<cromag> weird nok
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har 1004 på en maskine installeret i windows, men den skive jeg brændte sidste år virker heller ikke mere. Ville skippe win. helt
<decibyte> er der en genvejstast til at skifte keyboard layout? ligesom alt+shift i windows. jeg har på magisk vis fået det slået om til engelsk nu uden at vide hvad jeg har gjort.
<decibyte> ?spørgsmål ...
<decibyte> nå, ved ikke hvad der skete. men man kan sætte en genvejstast til det (fx alt+shift) under keyboard layout.
<[dmp]> decibyte: du kan vel saette din desktop op til at udfoere en kommando ved en genvej? Saa skal du bare udfoere; setxkbmap -layout dk eksempelvis
<decibyte> [dmp]: som sagt fandt jeg et sted at definere det. det undrer mig hvad jeg har gjort for at skift layout _før_ jeg satte det til at være alt+shift
<wangerin> decibyte: Jeg har før været udsat for noget lignende efter at have brugt vnc
<decibyte> wangerin: det havde jeg nu ikke gjort. det kom tilsyneladende ud af ingenting. men jeg er sikkert kommet til at trykke på et eller andet smart.
<wangerin> Ja har haft gang i et eller andet program som af en eller anden årsag mente at det skulle snakke engelsk ;-)
<wangerin> Det giver fra min vinkel ingen mening at vnc gjorde det. Men faktum var at det af og til skete efter at have bruge vnc til at connecte ind til maskinen.
<wangerin> Jeg har ingen ide om hvorfor det skete. Men det tyder på en bug et eller anden sted
<decibyte> jeg havde vist bare set en video i media player. måske det gik galt der. pyt :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-17
<Ubuntubruger4> hey, er da nogle af jer da har en fitpc til salg?
<Ubuntubruger4> Fitpc 2
<Ubuntubruger4> Nogle med erfaringer med Asus EeeBox ?
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger4, jeg har sat en op til familien - dog med windows :)
<dmcn> fin lille maskine, siger næsten ingenting
<dmcn> dog lidt få USB-stik, men det kan jo løses med en dock
<Ubuntubruger4> Asus ASUS Eee Box ?
<Ubuntubruger4> Skal bruge den som server?
<Ubuntubruger4> Tænker på den er bedre end en fitpc i længden
<dmcn> ingen anelse, jeg har ikke prøvet fitpc - efter min mening er den ikke brugbar som hjemmeserver, men jeg har også behov for en del storage dér
<Ubuntubruger4> altså du mener fit pc ?
<Ubuntubruger4> eller taler du om asus?
<dmcn> begge, sådan set :)
<Ubuntubruger4> hmm
<Ubuntubruger4> hvis man tænker 2-3 små hjemmesider?
<Ubuntubruger4> og ikke det meget hardcore=?
<dmcn> jeg bryggede mig en maskine selv, et mini-itx-bundkort, et helt normalt kabinet og ~4 diske af varierende størrelse
<Ubuntubruger4> Ja hvis man har tiden, kan man vel sagtens :-)
<dmcn> dem ville jeg smide på en virtuel server hos en udbyder, der har forstand på den slags - man får stadig fornøjelsen af at administrere serveren, men man slipper for alt i forhold til hardware
<dmcn> itx-maskiner tager ikke lang tid at bygge - bundkortet har det meste onboard, så et kabinet, en strømforsyning, itx-bundkortet, en stang ram og et par diske, så er man kørende
<Ubuntubruger4> Okay hvis vi nu glemmer udbyder og alt det gas der :-), ville du hjælpe mig med at finde en egnet til server brug?
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har bla lige nu kigget på FITPC, og asus eebox
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg søger noget da er lydløst og ikke tager ret meget i strøm
<Ubuntubruger4> Det er nogle små hjemmeside med cms systemer
<Ubuntubruger4> Tænker at smide xaamp med windows.
<TLE> jeg har en fitpc som hjemmeserver og det er jeg mægtig glad for
<TLE> den er dog ikke medieserver, idet der som dmcn siger kommer til at knibe med pladsen i det tilfælde
<Ubuntubruger4> TLE, er det en fitpc2?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: ja
<TLE> du skal dog være klar over at grafikchipsættet er aldeles udueligt under linux, så det kan kun anbefales til serverbrug
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvad med windows over en FITPC?
<Ubuntubruger4> Det funker
<TLE> det vil jeg tro
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg er stadigvæk i tvivl over hvad jeg skal vælge
<Ubuntubruger4> en asus eebox eller en fitpc
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvilken spefikationer har din fitpc?
<TLE> det er som sagt linux driveren til det grafik chipsæt der sidder i den er gal med, men hvis det er til en server er det jo ligegyldigt at den ikke kan afspille HD video ;)
<Ubuntubruger4> samt larmer den?
<TLE> en fit-pc siger nærmest kun det den HD der sidder i siger
<Ubuntubruger4> skal have noget som kan kører windows hvor jeg kan smide exaamp indeover?
<Ubuntubruger4> du sælger vel ikk din Fitpc " ?
<Ubuntubruger4> 2
<TLE> Ubuntubruger4: ikke lige med det samme
<TLE> men ved lanceringen af fit-pc 3 som er lige om hjørnet skulle det undre mig meget om du ikke kan finde nogle gode priser på 2'eren på dba.dk
<Ubuntubruger4> da er ingen til salg :-) lige pt
<Ubuntubruger4> og fitpc3 er lanceret :-)
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål jeg er ved at anbefale ‘Cryptkeeper’ til en i forum, men findes det program i 11.10 ?
<pixiarvai> sover i, eller har i glemt at bruge softwarecenter ? hehehe
<perlethandersen> pixiarvai: jeg hverken sover eller har glemt at bruge softwarecenter, jeg desværre bare ikke på ubuntu pt :P
<[dmp]> pixiarvai: packages.ubuntu.com kan svare på den slags. Men ja, det gør den
<perlethandersen> ^^
<uvirtbot> perlethandersen: Error: "^" is not a valid command.
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> jamen tak for input, jeg kendte ikke den side, men den er bogmærket nu
<pixiarvai> lækker program i øvrigt, jeg er så i tvivl om man kan bryde det med en livecd, men så kan man jo evt smide det i den krypterede hjemmemappe (så er der lukket helt*)
<pixiarvai> sweet, man kan i hvert fald ikke komme til mappen med "sudo nautilus"
<pixiarvai> uvirtbot, vlc
<uvirtbot> pixiarvai: Error: "vlc" is not a valid command.
<Oldport> hello denmark
<Oldport> anyone here... ?
<[dmp]> Yup
<Oldport> I got some things my grandmother brought over
<Oldport> I believe they are danish
<Oldport> if I show them to you can you tell me if they are?
<Oldporter> sorry
<Oldport> are you still here?
<soren> Oldport: What is it?
<[dmp]> Oldport: depends on what it is :)
<Oldport> some porcelain figurines
<Oldport> and this weird horn
<Oldport> and a hat
<Oldport> figurines like these: http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/8955/es4126.jpg
<Oldport> do they look dannish? xD
<dmcn> Oldport, they do: https://www.google.com/search?gcx=c&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=bing%20%26%20gr%C3%B8ndal&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&authuser=0&biw=1920&bih=1111&sei=RfjETs6JLYX64QS62M3GDQ
<Oldport> i dont see it in those pictures
<dmcn> they're not there, but the style could be B&G
<[suave]> dmcn: Bing og Grøndahl bruger, så vidt jeg ved, kun blålige og hvide/grå farver. eller også er det Royal Copenhagen... :-P
<Oldport> i have more
<Oldport> i have like 20 of them
<Oldport> different ones
<Oldport> on the bottom
<Oldport> it says
<Oldport> AH
<Oldport> and it has weird waves on it
<[suave]> "kongeligt" porcelæn er ikke farverigt....
<Oldport> sorry?
<[suave]> Oldport: "royal" porcelain does not have that many colors on it....
<soren> Oldport: Perhaps a photo of the stuff on the bottom would help?
<[suave]> Royal copenhagen and B&G only use blue-ish and white/grey colors....
<Oldport> what do youy mean royal ?
<Oldport> thats a company name?
<Oldport> soren, http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/2057/es4129.jpg
<Oldport> thats the AH
<Oldport> and here is the waves: http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9563/es4122.jpg
<Oldport> hope you can see it
<[suave]> Oldport: "Royal Copenhagen" makes porcelain in all kind of sorts. And they "deliver" their products to the royal family here in DK. try to search on google for "Royal copenhagen".
<[suave]> it's so hard to say if your stuff is danish. they can be german as well
<Oldport> sorry
<Oldport> internet crashed xD
<Oldport> [suave], did you see the marks?
<Oldport> anyone still here xD
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-19
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål hvordan installerer jeg mit mobile bredbånd i Kubuntu ?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-20
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan jeg installere mit trådløse bredbånd på en pc med KDE ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger8: proev at kigge her; http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewforum.php?f=31
<Ubuntubruger8> hey guys er da nogle?
<Ubuntubruger8> er da nogle af jer der ved hvor mange ram jeg kan have i en fitpc?
<jarlen> Står der ikke en max-grænse hos den shop du overvejer at købe hos, ligesom du normalt ser når du køber laptop?
<Ubuntubruger8> nej ikke lige
<Ubuntubruger8> hey jarlen
<Ubuntubruger8> har skrevet til dem
<Ubuntubruger8> tak ellers
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-12
<Ubuntubruger1> Er der nogle danskere her ?
<Ubuntubruger1> Spørgsmål Jeg har prøvet at lave opryd.sh som beskevet på http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=88&Itemid=92 men når jeg skriver sudo opryd.sh får jeg fejlen kommandoen blev ikke fundet
<jarlen> Du skal gøre det fra den mappe hvor du har downloadet filen til
<jarlen> så hvis du har downloadet filen til skrivebordet skal du nok køre cd Skrivebord først
<Ubuntubruger1> også når jeg har kørt kommandoen sudo mv ~/opryd.sh /usr/local/bin && sudo chown root /usr/local/bin/opryd.sh
<Ubuntubruger1> calvin@Calvin:/usr/local/bin$ sudo opryd.sh sudo: opryd.sh: Kommando ikke fundet calvin@Calvin:/usr/local/bin$ ls opryd.sh
<Ubuntubruger1> ups det er bare kopieret direkte fra terminalvinduet uden linjeskift - sorry.
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg har vist fået det til at virke - tak for hjælpen.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-13
<Spage> ?spørgsmål : Har lige opgraderet til 12.10 og nu får jeg fejl når jeg vil starte opdateringer (software update) : E:Ugyldig linje 1 i kildelisten /etc/apt/sources.list (tolkning af dist)
<stix> det er så her, du poster linje 1 i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spage> Øhh - hva ???
<Spage>  Der er kun en linje i den fil "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-proposed"
<soren> Spage: Ja, den er ugyldig.
<soren> Spage: Den burde ca. se sådan her ud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355663/
<Spage> soren: Kan jeg bare skrive det ??
<Spage> soren: At rette linjen gav bare en ny fejl: E:Type 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355663/' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Spage> ?spørgsmål : Har lige opgraderet til 12.10 og nu får jeg fejl når jeg vil starte opdateringer (software update) : E:Ugyldig linje 1 i kildelisten /etc/apt/sources.list (tolkning af dist)
<MikeDK> har du prøvet at kigge efter under indstillinger Spage ?
<Spage> MikeDK,  Der kan jeg ikke komme ind nu
<MikeDK> hhhmmm okay
<MikeDK> lyder sgu underligt
<Spage> Jeg startede update og gik ind under indstillinger. Forsøgte at sætte hak i univers (tror jeg) og fik så "en uventet fejl". Siden da har jeg fået denne fejl når jeg forsøger at starte update igen
<Spage> MikeDK,  Der findes en sources.list.save Jeg ved ikke om jeg bare kan sætte den i stedet for den orginale som giver fejl
<MikeDK> jamen, hvad står der i den, er den fra precise, eller er den på quantal?
<MikeDK> hvis der står precise, så skal alle steder der står precise ændres til quantal istedet for
<MikeDK> måske det vil virke
<MikeDK> men gør dig selv den tjeneste at kopiere den ind som sources.list og ikke flytte den, altså cp og ikke mv
<Spage> I den orginale er der kun een linje : "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-proposed"
<MikeDK> så du ikke mister den gemte backup
<MikeDK> ja, men det er den der hedder .save jeg mener
<Spage> Backuppen har en mulion linjer
<MikeDK> ka du lige smide den op på en paste side?
<Spage> starter med :# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted
<Spage> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Spage> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Spage> deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted
<MikeDK> aha, så du har opgraderet helt tilbage fra Maverick?
<MikeDK> det plejer som regel at gå galt henad vejen
<Spage> Ja men een version ad gangen
<MikeDK> SÃ¥ burde du lave backu af alt der skal gemmes, og lave en clean install af 12.10 istedet for
<MikeDK> backup
<Spage> http://pastebin.com/AcMjxi0D
<Spage> Mener du virkelig det :(
<MikeDK> aha....ka du ikke lige prøve at fjerne havelågerne de steder der har noget med quantal at gøre og se om det ikke virker
<MikeDK> der er jo kun én der blir læst, kan være derfor den ikke blir læst ordenligt måske
<Spage> Ok - det vil jeg forsøge. Tror jeg lige skal lave lidt backop først. Vender frygteligt tilbage
<MikeDK> hov nej, sludder, det er mig der vrøvler
<Spage> Uhadada
<MikeDK> ja, lav lige en backup, ser sgu underligt ud synes jeg
<MikeDK> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner den her skal du lige ændre maverick til quantal istedet for
<MikeDK> og de her to
<MikeDK> # deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<MikeDK> # deb-src http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<MikeDK>  
<MikeDK> nåh blir altså nød til at smutte, håber du får fikset det i hvert tilfældet
<Spage> MikeDK,  Tak - det ser ud som om det lykkedes.
<MikeDK> Spage: super :-)
<Spage> hmm - Jeg kan ikke sætte eller fjerne hak hvis jeg går ind i indstillinger
<MikeDK> har du forsøgt en "reload" altså tryk på knappen "Kontroller"
<MikeDK> men ellers sørg lige for at få lavet den backup så det ikke pludselig er så galt at den ikke ka laves.
<Spage> Den kontrolerer fint og siger at jeg er fuldt opdateret. Backup tog jeg inden jeg prøvede at flytte den rettede "save file"
<Spage> Kommer også ind i indstillinger, men kan ikke sætte eller fjerne hak
<soren> Spage: Nej, nej, åbn linket.
<soren> Spage: Det, du ser på den side, er det, du skal smide i din sources.list.
<Spage> Ok - Det vil jeg prøve
<Spage> Fornemt - det virker - Mange tak
<soren> Det var så lidt.
<MikeDK> Spage: har du fået det hele til at virke?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-14
<buddig> ?spørgsmål er der møde på ubuntu-nordic ?
<christoffer> buddig, yes
<christoffer> #ubuntu-nordic
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-15
<Ubuntubruger8> Har forsat HASH problemer (ikke det man ryger) http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=112045#p112045 Nogle ideer ?
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger8, jeg kom lige med et bud derinde.
<Zilvador> Hvis du skifter pakkeserver, burde det virke bedre.
<Zilvador> Det kan du gøre fra vinduet Softwarekilder
<kristian-aalborg> aften
<kristian-aalborg> nogen der kender en rigtig god wifi-printer til Linux?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-16
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogle af jer der ved hvordan man slipper af med at mailserveren er blacklistet på barracuda
<nikolaj_basher> og har det noget at gøre med jeg bruger port 2525
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-17
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål I går indstallerede jeg ubuntu på men stationære computer, men det tager en krig for den at starte op, og det eneste der rigtig svarer når jeg starter op, er musen. Alt andet tager en krig om at starte. Mit hardware er: 	LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brænder        ASUS Crosshair V Formula        AMD FX-8150 Black Edition        Corsair 8GB DDR3 2133MHz (2x4) Vengeance        	Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2      
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål Er her nogle der har erfaring med "logkeys" ? (jeg kan ikke få det til at virke hehe)
<pixiarvai> sudo logkeys --start --output test.log  burde virke efter "man logkeys", men der er intet i filen
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål jeg har problemer med min mail server, nogen der er gode til opsætning så har jeg lige et konkret spørgsmål
<nikolaj_basher> tror svaret var reverse DNS entry
<cromag> super
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, ved du hvad det er
<cromag> reverse dns ?
<nikolaj_basher> ja
<cromag> det er når du slår en ip op og den giver et navn
<cromag> når du slår et navn op giver den jo en ip, mht mail vil nogle ofte gerne kunne slå det samme op den anden vej
<cromag> f.esk hvis nu mail.whatever.dk giver 1.2.3.4 i et navneopsalg - skal det også være at 1.2.3.4 giver mail.whatever.dk den anden vej
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, må skrive pb til dig
<cromag> bare hold det i kanalen, måske folk kan lære noget :D
<nikolaj_basher> super ville bare ikke lave for meget støj
<nikolaj_basher> min dns opsætning er mail.nstrade.dk
<cromag> er det på en hjemme server ?
<nikolaj_basher> ja eller en jeg har lejet
<nikolaj_basher> 78.47.55.135
<nikolaj_basher> og så peger jeg reverse på mail.nstrade.dk
<cromag> den svarer fint
<cromag> men du er ikke kommet med en fejl
<nikolaj_basher> hele mit problem er jeg fik såden en retur mail
<cromag> en retur mail ?
<nikolaj_basher>   unavailable; Client host [static.135.55.47.78.clients.your-server.de]
<nikolaj_basher>     blocked using Barracuda Reputation;
<nikolaj_basher>     http://bbl.barracudacentral.com/q.cgi?ip=78.47.55.135 (in reply to RCPT
<nikolaj_basher> da jeg sendte til en
<cromag> oh
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, og hvordan løser jeg den eller hvad skal min reverse stå til jeg har dns opsætning der ser således ud
<cromag> tror det er fordi din host er registreret som spammers
<nikolaj_basher> http://pastebin.com/4AagGYS4
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, men jeg har ikke sendt spamm ud og det er kun oprettet brugere der kan sende fra min smtp server
<nikolaj_basher> reverse dns var ikke sat til noget
<cromag> jeg tror ikke det er din IP som sådan
<cromag> merer bare hosten
<cromag> men øjeblik
<cromag> ser lige boksning :D
<nikolaj_basher> det er hetzner der har serveren
<cromag> hmm
<cromag> prøv at sende til en anden adresse
<cromag> se om det giver samme resultat.
<nikolaj_basher> det gør det ikke
<nikolaj_basher> jeg kan sende til nogle men andre ikke og går ud fra det er dem der bruger barracuda spamfilter
<cromag> så er dine settings ok - men din host lader til at være registreret i spamfiltre
<cromag> skriv til hetzner eller baracuda omkring det - så du kan få det løst
<cromag> for det de henviser til synes jeg ikke viser noget specifikt
<cromag> ikke omkring din ip
<nikolaj_basher> så jeg skal ikke sætte min reverse
<cromag> den er sat ser det ud til.
<nikolaj_basher> Synes bare det er skide irriternde det skal være så piss.... bøvlet
<nikolaj_basher> hvad er der sat til
<cromag> mail.nstrade.dk.
<cromag> så tror ikke det er problemet
<nikolaj_basher> lige gjort
<cromag> men
<nikolaj_basher> altså for en halv time siden, kan det ændre på noget og er den sat som den skal
<cromag> hvor læser du det om reverse ?
<nikolaj_basher> fordi der var en gut der sagde det var det der var problemet på sendmail kanalen
<nikolaj_basher> og den havde ikke være sat før nu
<cromag> årsagen til baracuda linket er i mine øjne nok ikke reverse dns problem
<cromag> det er pga. hetzner har været brugt til spam
<cromag> det er mit bud
<nikolaj_basher> sådan læste jeg det også først
<cromag> eller at DERES dns'er ikke er opdateret til din rdns
<nikolaj_basher> men skal jeg fjerne reversen eller er det ok
<cromag> den synes jeg du skal lade stå
<cromag> den ser korrekt ud
<nikolaj_basher> super er reverse dns ikke bare at jeg skal hvis jeg har sat mine dns records som jeg har at den hedder mail.nstrade.dk
<nikolaj_basher> hvis jeg havde skrevet noget andet i min dns eks. brev.nstrade.dk
<nikolaj_basher> så skulle reversen have heddet det? eller har jeg misforstået det
<cromag> så skulle det passe sammen, ja.
<nikolaj_basher> ok, så skriver jeg lige til hetzner
<cromag> well
<cromag> skriv først til baracua
<cromag> det er dem der har listen
<nikolaj_basher> de skriver jeg skal have dokumentation
<nikolaj_basher> for det
<cromag> om hvad ?
<nikolaj_basher> http://bbl.barracudacentral.com/rbl/removal-request
<nikolaj_basher> Requests without valid information will be ignored.
<nikolaj_basher> eller mener de bare dataerne
<cromag> ah
<cromag> så giver det nok mening nok ja ,)
<nikolaj_basher> at skrive til hetzner eller hvad tænker du
<cromag> ja
<nikolaj_basher> synes bare det er for dårligt de levere sådan noget
<nikolaj_basher> men måske er det bare mig
<cromag> hetzner er et stort firma
<cromag> hvis din ip har været brugt før til spam, vil den være registreret
<nikolaj_basher> arh ok, fedt du gad bruge tid på at hjælpe mig
<nikolaj_basher> det er det fede ved linux, man lære hele tiden noget nyt
<cromag> enig :D
<nikolaj_basher> det gjorde jeg bestemt ikke da jeg brugte windows
<cromag> heh
<nikolaj_basher> så må jeg se hvad de skriver
<nikolaj_basher> tak for hjælpen
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, tror jeg vil under dynen vil ikke tage natten i brug
<cromag> sov godt :)
<nikolaj_basher> tak
<nikolaj_basher> ha det godt
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-18
<snigepige> ?spørgsmål jeg er kommet så langt som til at have lavet en .themes i min home og pakket et tema ud der... men hvad er det for en fil jeg skal vælge af dem? jeg har også prøvet $ gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme name 'Nord' men fik at vide at kommandoen ikke findes
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej er da en mindre ubuntu dekstop version ?spørgsmål
<pixiarvai> mener du mindre ende 700MB ?
<pixiarvai> end
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-11
<christian_arvai> Hej alle
<christian_arvai> Der er opfølgningsmøde for november om 45 minutter i IRC-rummet #ubuntu-dk-moede på Freenode irc netværket.
<christian_arvai> Dagsorden kan findes her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/683/detail/
<christian_arvai> Hvis du ikke har nogen irc-klient kan åbne dette link for at åbne en web-klient så du kan deltage i mødet:
<christian_arvai> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23ubuntu-dk-moede
<christian_arvai> alle er naturligvis velkommen til at deltage i mødet. Jo flere deltagene jo bedre :)
<cgt> Mon ikke man har en IRC-klient, hvis man kan læse beskeden. :)
<christian_arvai> cgt, point taken. jeg pastede bare det samme som i forum
<Zilvador> Hehe
<cgt> aha
 * nickoe har aldrig helt forstået det der blog konsept med >>opensovsnavnsprojekther<< planet
<christian_arvai> nickoe,  det er vist heller ikke den store aktivitet vi har på det område.
<nickoe> nej, men jeg har stadig ikke helt fattet hvorfor det blev populært for et par år siden
<nickoe> jeg kom bare til at tænke på det fordi der vist stod noget im det i den der såkaldte dagsorden
<christian_arvai> nickoe, vi må jo prøve hvad vi har til rådighed, om det så er løsningen ved jeg ikke helt
<Zilvador> nickoe, tanken er, at det skal være et enkelt sted hvor man kan få overblik over alle relevante blogindlæg ingen for et emne
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ man ikke skal forbi en masse mulige forfattere hele tiden
<Zilvador> Men det er som regel ret omfattende
<nickoe> ja ok
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-13
<jarlen> ?spørgsmål Nogen der kender til music player software der kører uden X og kan styres over et netværk, via et web interface eller lignende
<cgt> jarlen: cmus
<cgt> Der er vist et webinterface til det
<jarlen> Cool, tak :-)
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej.. Nogen der kan hjælpe mig med, hvor jeg finder "stedet", hvor jeg kan vælge, om win eller ubuntu skal starte?
<nickoe> jarlen: mpd?
<jarlen> nickoe: den har jeg også et øje på, tak
<nickoe> kan, dog ikke lige svare på om den kan spille over netværk, men det vil jeg da tro
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-17
<cromag> hej, jeg blev linket til en url på ubuntu danmark.dk - http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php ?f=3&t=13523 som avast åbenbart ser som inficeret med noget malware. Jeg ved ikke lige hvor men tænkte det var relevant at se på
<cromag> hvis der skulle være nopget
<cromag> som om det er fra linux.dk der kommer noget
<jarlen> Hvilket link taler vi om?
<cromag> jarlen: det link jeg har pastet dog med mellemrum for en sikkerheds skyld
<cromag> eller du mener hvordan jeg kom til ubuntudanmark.dk ?
<Simooon> halløj er der nogen her?
<Simooon> Anyways hvis der er nogen der kan hjælpe mig med at installere nogle drivere til at skrue op og ned for lyset i skærmen på en mm-vision comp, så må i gerne sige til, den har en del ligheder med en bonobo extreme, men kan ikke en gang finde de filer til den...
<Simooon> http://www.mm-vision.dk/produkter/vispcsystem.asp?action=vis&type=notevision&menu=notebook&varenr=714750010&gruppe=pcnotevision
<jarlen> cromag: altså Avast siger at der bliver kørt noget på det link? Men ikke resten af forum?
<cromag> jarlen: de ved jeg ikke - jeg kommer ind fra google efter en søgning
<cromag> de/det*
<jarlen> ok, Jeg prøvede at smide linket igennem nogle onlinescannere, de rapporterede ikke noget
<jarlen> men det virkede mere som databaseopslag, end scanninger
<cromag> jeg ser det i det her tilfælde som http://scripts.linux.dk/avatar.jpg af en eller anden årsag bliver detected
<cromag> men ja. jeg har kørt den igennem et par stykker også uden resultat
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-11
<Ubuntubruger0> hej, er der nogen der kan forklare mig hvad beskeden "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display" betyder, når jeg prøver at logge ind på min steam, konto ?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål hej, er der nogen der kan forklare mig hvad beskeden "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display" betyder, når jeg prøver at logge ind på min steam, konto ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-12
<soren> hkumar: I'm kinda blocked on https://github.com/JioCloud/jiocloud-contrail/pull/22 so I'd really appreciate another look from you.
<soren> Doh.
<soren> *Helt* forkert vindue.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-14
<Ubuntubruger3> ?såørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har problemer med min Ubuntu 14.04. De begyndte for et halvt års tid siden, og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed med mig, jeg er ikke helt vant til at skrive/tale om styresystemer. Jeg konstaterede, at jeg ikke længere fik automatiske opdateringer, så jeg forsøgte at åbne min software updater. Den ville ikke åbne, glimter et sekund og lukker ned. Det samme gør min terminal og mit software center.
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg skal på arbejde snart, så jeg er nødt til at forlade chatten, Jeg går ud fra, den bare åbner igen, når jeg logger ind. Men jeg kan lige nå at forklare, at jeg har forsøgt at google problemet, og kan se, andre har det samme. Jeg har forsøgt at åbne min drop down terminal og sætte alle forslag på løsning ind. Nogt går i gang, men stopper så, til andre ting jeg kopierer og sætter ind, svarer den, at den ikke k
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Jeg ved ikke om I kan se, hvad jeg har skrevet tidligere. Jeg har problemer med min Ubuntu 14.04, den har et halvt års tid ikke kørt opdatering. Jeg kan ikke åbne mit update center, det blinker bare og lukker ned. Det samme gør min terminal og mit software center. Nu holder jeg chatten åben,
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg har i øvrigt prøvet alle forslag, da jeg googlede. Min drop down terminal er det eneste, der virker. Den stopper enten midt i processen, eller sige den ikke kender kommandoen for det jeg har copy/pastet.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-15
<larzo> Er der nogen af jer som kører på en kerne ældre end 3.17 (sikkert de fleste) og som har chrome i version 38.x, og som har Intel grafik, som også får chrome segfaults i syslog "cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i chrome" på en fejl i i965_dri.so?
<Zilvador> Jeg bruger desværre slet ikke Chrome
<Zilvador> Men fortsat god aften :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-14
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål har lavet et usbstick med ubuntu med Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.2 men når jeg booter fra den "siger den: Unknown keyword in configuration file: No DEFAULT or UI configuration direktive found ! Boot:
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-15
<AJenbo> Hey nicky
<nicky> Jamen 'dag 'dag
<nicky> Og tak for også at fikse "Til toppen" fra et indlæg. Nu går den faktisk helt til toppen :-)
<AJenbo> Fedt du lage mærke til det :D
<AJenbo> Jeg gå igang med at overføre nu
<nicky> Ser næsten alt, undtagen det jeg misser ;-)
<nicky> Tænkte at lukke Apache på den gamle server, nedgradere mængden af ram og så kun slukke den. Hvis den nye så stadig kører fint tirsdag-onsdag, så nedlægger jeg den helt og frigiver dens Ip-adresser
<nicky> Domænet er opdateret
<nicky> Og testet imod DNS. Nu kan jeg jo genstarte min DNS server, så resten af nettet oplever nok nogle timers forsinkelse
<AJenbo> Ok, den er stadig igang med at overføre filer. Jeg har lige skyndt mig at låse forummet
<AJenbo> på den nye server :)
<AJenbo> +1 til gradvis nedlukning af serveren
<AJenbo> 10% database overført
<nicky> Yes
<AJenbo> Så skulle vi være kørrende.
<nicky> Rigtig fedt :-)
<AJenbo> Du kan også godt slukke for mysql på den gamle server
<nicky> God idé. Jo mere ram vi kan undvære på den, jo billigere er den at obevare
<nicky> opbevare
<nicky> eller noget :-)
<nicky> Umiddelbart kører det jo fint
<AJenbo> Har gjort det og den får brug for 24MB :P
<AJenbo> Stoppede også php-fpm
<nicky> Heh
<AJenbo> Den nye server er sat til selv at installere opdateringer
<nicky> Modigt  ;-)
<AJenbo> :)
<nicky> Jeg tror også at jeg frigiver IP-adresserne med det samme. Der kan altid blive koblet nogle nye på hvis det er. Er du færdig med den?
<AJenbo> Den næste store opdatering af nginx kommer til at skifte fra spdy til http2, det betyder at vi lige skal ind og justere sites-enabled/* med https i den.
<nicky> ok
<AJenbo> Det ser ud til at den starter nogle af de fultne services når den bliver genstartet så det kan være du lige skal kigge på det inden.
<nicky> Topmenuen i forummet er blevet væk
<AJenbo> Damn, det sker når den ikke kan få forbindelse til http://localhost/
<AJenbo> Er det på et bestemt URL?
<nicky> Pris reduceret til 65.-/md for den gamle server
<AJenbo> Har løst problemet med menuen ved at sætte 127.0.0.1 > ubuntudanmark.dk i hosts filen.
<nicky> Menuen er tilbage igen
<nicky> Smart
<AJenbo> Det er pga. den lidt tricky måde jeg har intergeret phpBB og WP, det kræver et kald til en ekstern fil som udelukkende tegner menuen. Fordelen er at det fuldstendigt afskære de 2 systemer fra hin anden.
<nicky> Det kan faktisk godt være jeg havde gjort noget tilsvarende på den gamle server, jeg kan ikke helt huske det
<AJenbo> Problemet med løsningen er at det laver nogle antagelser om serveren (at sitet er det primære) og kræver et http+https kald for at tegne menuen.
<nicky> Det er rigtigt, men så længe vi kører udk fra en vps eller hardware, så burde det ikke give problemer
<nicky> I forhold til hvor meget længere tid vi brugte ved det sidste skift, så kører det da ret godt i dag
<AJenbo> +1
<nicky> Ser ud til at 1/4 af ram bliver brugt og at Ubuntu godt kan finde ud af at bruge resten til cache. Det er en klar forbedring over Debian / OpenVZ
<nicky> Har Nginx et maks den må bruge?
<AJenbo> Vi skal lige have fikset vores ssl:
<AJenbo> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=ubuntudanmark.dk&s=46.21.102.92
<AJenbo> Hmm det virker for mig som om vi olever det samme problem med at php-fpm nogle gange dør :()
<AJenbo> Men når den køre er det med fuldt fart :)
<AJenbo> Jeg kigger lige på det med DHFM ssl keys
<nicky> Gerne. Jeg har startet en søgning på php-fpm, men der er ikke meget at gå efter desværre
<AJenbo> https://weakdh.org/sysadmin.html#postfix
<AJenbo> Jeg har nogle ider
<AJenbo> Ved ikke om du får brug for at ændre opsætningen i postfix m.m. mht til tls kryptering.
<AJenbo> Det ser ud til at vi måske ikke har SSL på ipv6 men jeg har lidt svært ved at teste
<AJenbo> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=ubuntudanmark.dk&s=46.21.102.92
<AJenbo> SÃ¥ er vi i A+ med https :D
<nicky> Næhh, for det er lidt anderledes med SMTP i forhold til HTTPS. Ifølge den gældende RFC skal man stadig kunne sende i plain-text, så det giver ikke rigtig mening at justerer ved TLS så længe man tilbyder gode ciphers
<nicky> Rigtig gedt :-)
<nicky> Risikoen bliver, at emails ikke kommer frem fordi modtageren ikke lever op til krypteringskravene. SÃ¥ man bruger normalt opportunistic encryption
#ubuntu-dk 2017-11-13
<Ubuntubruger3> hey er der nogle der ved hvorfor fanden jeg ikke kan skifte over til ubuntu efter at have installeret det på windows 10 PC.
<Ubuntubruger3> er der nogle ????????????+
<Ubuntubruger3> fuck this shit
<Ubuntubruger6> hej
<Ubuntubruger6> er der nogen der ved hvorfor man ikke kan downloade ubunutu
<Ubuntubruger6> fra siden
<Ubuntubruger6> linket virker ikke
